# Recetas de cocina caseras.



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 20, 2010)

Supongo que debe haber algún otro glotón como yo, y que además le guste cocinar.
Estuve buscando alguna receta para hacer salsa barbacoa casera, y las que encontré, llevan alguna otra salsa como ingrediente. Alguien conoce una buena receta para hacerla partiendo solo de las materias primas (p.ej. sin usar ketchup)?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Black , se me hace dificil verte con el sombrero balnco y un delantal puesto!!
Sera espatula en una mano, soldador en la otra? 

PD1: aunque cueste creer , podria ayudarte mas en este tema que en electronica!
PD2: Me hice un cursito de cocina de 3 añitos ( pucha, no habia letra mas chica,)  


Saludos!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 20, 2010)

> Black , se me hace dificil verte con el sombrero balnco y un delantal puesto!!
> Sera espatula en una mano, soldador en la otra?
> 
> PD1: aunque cueste creer , podria ayudarte mas en este tema que en electronica!
> PD2: Me hice un cursito de cocina de 3 añitos ( pucha, no habia letra mas chica,)


 Jajajajajajajajajajjajajaja, realmente me hiciste reír de lo lindo!
Efectivamente, no uso delantal ni sombrerete 
Solo solía usar guardapolvo en la escuela y en la facultad (estudié ciencias naturales sin recibirme o sea, nada que ver con la electrónica).
También fui mecánico de motocicletas y varias ocupaciones más de las más diversas.

Ahora yendo al tema, encontré la salsa que quiero hacer, pero la receta que más se adecuaba, necesitaba ketchup. Luego busqué la de ketchup, y creo que la puedo hacer, pero el consejo de un *experto* me vendría muy bien. Si querés subo lo que encontré así me podes orientar.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Luego busqué la de ketchup, y creo que la puedo hacer, pero el consejo de un *experto* me vendría muy bien. Si querés subo lo que encontré así me podes orientar.
> 
> 
> .


 

Para colgarme el cartelito de experto todavia me falta muuuuucho! pero hago meritos, dale nomas con la receta!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 20, 2010)

Salsa de Ketchup casera
Es fácil, aunque hay que trabajar, por eso tiene tanto éxito el Ketchup ya elaborado. Veamos la receta casera de Ketchup: cocer aproximadamente un kilo de tomates maduros y troceados en cuartos durante un cuarto de hora. Colar el jugo y reservar. Los tomates escurridos se pasan por el pasapurés. Agregar a este puré 4 cucharadas de azúcar y se deja cocer a fuego suave y con la cazuela tapada durante 40 minutos. Aparte, en un recipiente, se pone a hervir media taza de vinagre y una cucharadita con especias aromáticas (pimienta dulce, clavo, y canela en rema). Colar y echar sobre el tomate que hemos cocido. Por último echar sal, pimienta y cuatro cucharadas del jugo de tomate que teníamos reservado. Entonces para acabar se pone a hervir nuevamente durante un cuarto de hora más.

Salsa de Ketchup casera 2
    * 5 Kg de tomates
    * 2 cebollas medianas blancas
    * 2 ajiés colorados
    * 1 diente de ajo
    * 1 hoja de laurel
    * ½ cda de azúcar
    * ½ cda de especias al gusto
    * 1 taza de vinagre
    * 1 taza de agua
    * 1 trozo de canela en rama
    * Sal
Elaboración de Salsa Ketchup:
   1. Pasar los tomates por agua hirviendo, retirar la piel y las semillas y rallar. Rehogar la cebolla picadita, los ajíes y el diente de ajo picados. Cuando la cebolla este transparente se agrega el puré de tomate, sofreír un poquito y verter el agua, el vinagre, sazonar con las especies, el azúcar y la canela; salar y dejar que hierva hasta reducir.
   2. Retirar el trozo de canela y procesar con la minipimex hasta obtener una crema.


Salsa barbecue
    * • 1/4 taza de cebolla picada.
    * • 1/2 taza de ketchup.
    * • 1/2 taza de agua.
    * • 1/4 taza de jugo de limón.
    * • 2 cucharaditas de vinagre.
    * • 2 cucharaditas de mostaza.
    * • 1/2 cucharadita de edulcorante.
    * • 1/2 cucharadita de sal. pimienta o cayena.
Mezclar todos los ingredientes colocando en una cacerolita, y poner sobre el fuego, durante 10 a 15 minutos.


----------



## GomezF (Nov 20, 2010)

Black, ¿por qué no reemplazas el ketchup por tomate triturado, o pulpa de tomate o extracto de tomate? o sino prepará ketchup casero.

Espero serte de ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 21, 2010)

> Black, ¿por qué no reemplazas el ketchup por tomate triturado, o pulpa de tomate o extracto de tomate? o sino prepará ketchup casero.


 Me parece que voy a terminar haciendo eso, primero el ketchup y luego la barbacoa, no hasta ahora no encontré otra forma


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 24, 2010)

buena  salsa para  un   rico conejo  a  la  parrilla


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 24, 2010)

Mientras haya huevo y un sartén, no me muero de hambre!


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ni hablar con uno de estos!


Gentileza de un familiar!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 25, 2010)

Bueno, ya realicé la salsa ketchup (la segunda receta pero con menos cantidad que la indicada y respetando las proporciones) y salió muy bien, a mi gusto claro.
Pronto voy a ir por la barbacoa jeje.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

Me hicieron preparan cuando hacia el curso, salsas de todo tipo, pero nunca hicimos "de las mas comunes" , salvo algunas mayonesas, y la de barbacoa menos,



el-rey-julien dijo:


> buena salsa para un rico conejo a la parrilla


 
Su majestad , que os parereceis su acompañad vuestro conejo con esta salsa?



Dientes de ajo
Un puñado de Perejil
Sal
Vino blanco
Cacao en polvo
Pimenton dulce ( en otros lados le dicen Paprika, pero no es lo mismo)
 Vinagre
Cebolla
Hoja de laurel 
1/2 vaso de agua
para un bicho de esos es el mejor acompañamiento!!

Saludos 

Y Buen provecho!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 25, 2010)

ha bueno, yo tengo muchas recetas...sobretodo postres...sobretodo brasileros

lo de la salsa de ketchup es la que usa McDonald?? porque esa me encanta!!!

hoy tiro 1 postre brasilero:

Brigadeiro:
1 - lata de leche condensada
1 - cucharada grande de manteca
1 - cucharada grande de cacao
chocolate granulado (esas tiritas chiquitas)

colocar la leche, la manteca y el cacao en una sarten de teflón, al fuego y mezclar hasta que se forme una sola masa bastante consistente, dejar enfriar, y cuando esté tibia hacer bolitas de esa pasta con una cuchara de postre (la chiquita) y pasar las bolitas por el chocolate rayado

poner en la heladera...y comer!!!

bah, si quieren los dejan de adornos, se ven muy lindos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 25, 2010)

pipa09      acabaste de sellar  el destino de un  conejo .
pero con cacao?? el nesquit u otro tipo de cacao ,pero es dulce el cacao ¡¡¡

yo  solo le echo una salmuera con dientes de ajos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 25, 2010)

lo de Nesquik lo dijiste porque es un conejo la Imagen representativa??

muy mal ese humor negro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 25, 2010)

ni mas ni menos ,,,, 
una lata de chicharos=dibujo de chicharos en la lata
una lata de duraznos=dibujo de durazno en la lata
Nesquik =un conejo en la lata ¡¡¡¡¡

naa es por la receta de pipa para acompañar el conejo ,lleva cacao


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 25, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pipa09      acabaste de sellar  el destino de un  conejo .
> pero con cacao?? el nesquit u otro tipo de cacao ,pero es dulce el cacao ¡¡¡
> 
> yo  solo le echo una salmuera con dientes de ajos


Por tus fotos pense que te gustaban los animalitos, ahora veo que te gusta es *comerte* los animalitos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 25, 2010)

> * Dientes de ajo
> * Un puñado de Perejil
> * Sal
> * Vino blanco
> ...


Uhmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Se ruega a los señores participantes poner *cantidades* y no ser amarretes con las recetas!

PD: el-rey-julien ha sido descubierto, es en realidad el monstruo de Tasmania! Se come los conejitos!


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> Por tus fotos pense que te gustaban los animalitos, ahora veo que te gusta es *comerte* los animalitos


 

De gustarme, me gustan, pero como a casi todo el mundo, tambien me gustas disfrutarlos en una buena comida!



el-rey-julien dijo:


> naa es por la receta de pipa para acompañar el conejo ,lleva cacao


 
Aha mi señor, lleva cacao, no es nada raro, al menos para mi, que eh hecho hasta lomo de cerdo con salsa a base de chocolate! 



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Uhmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Se ruega a los señores participantes poner *cantidades* y no ser amarretes con las recetas!
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 25, 2010)

Muy bien 10+ pipa09 
Esto (la cocina) es una ciencia exacta, no como la electrónica, ponele una R de más o menos 1000  ohms, o "lo podes reemplazar por un 1N4148" y funciona, acá, no hay tolerancias


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Muy bien 10+ pipa09
> Esto (la cocina) es una ciencia exacta, no como la electrónica, ponele una R de más o menos 1000 ohms, o "lo podes reemplazar por un 1N4148" y funciona, acá, no hay tolerancias


 

es verdad, hay cosas que no te permiten margen de error, cocinas un minuto menos o un minutos mas un calamar o pulpo y nuca lo podras comer, se te pasa el punto de un Rizzoto y es una pasta, en solo 10 grados tenes muchos puntos de un caramelo ( punto hilo, bolita, bolita blanda, etc) y asi podria seguir por mucho tiempo ja ja 

Salud, perdon , saludos!!


----------



## GomezF (Nov 25, 2010)

Capaz que algunos conocen este postre (en realidad se puede comer en cualquier  momento):

Bombones Quaker:

-4 tasas de avena Quaker.
-4 cucharadas soperas de dulce de leche. 
-1 taza de Nesquik (chocolate en polvo).

Poner todo en un bowl y mezclar con las manos (así lo hago yo) hasta que quede todo bien mezclado. Luego hacer bolas con esta mezcla, meter en la heladera o freezer (esto va en el gusto de cada uno, algunos lo prefieron bien frios [mi caso] y otros fresquitos [mi hermano]). Eso es todo, nada más ni nada menos.

P.D.: el dulce de leche y el nesquik van a gusto en realidad, yo puse las medidas que uso yo (bien dulces).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2010)

Una tableta grande de chocolate para taza (Águila ) y un tarro de dulce de leche de medio kilo se funden juntos a baño de María . . . . para rellenar o decorar tortas. Mamita querida


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

Otra para decorar lo que sea, 
en partes iguales , Crema de leche y Chocolate ( si es amargo, mejor,......aunque sobre gustos.........)

Picar el chocolate, colocar en un bowl, y agregar la crema caliente, no hirviendo, mezclar hasta derretir el chocolate! Es la clasica Ganache de chocolate:
Para darle mas brillo aun, incorporar en calinte una nuez de manteca.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una tableta grande de chocolate para taza (Águila ) y un tarro de dulce de leche de medio kilo se funden juntos a baño de María . . . . para rellenar o decorar tortas. Mamita querida


 
Esta la conocia como Crema Bariloche, aca van las cantidades exactas, 500gm de dulce de leche repostero, 50gm de chocolate semi amargo, 2 cucharaditas de coñac ( esto es agusto), fundir a baño maria, dejar reposar y usar!

Saludos , *desde la capital de la mermelada de kiwi con pasas!!*


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 26, 2010)

2M grandeeeeeeee!!!!!!!! eso lo suelo hacer pero no para rellenar, si no para "simular" algo que comía hace tiempo y ya no se fabrica que era una delicia, era el dulce de leche con chocolate La Martona...... que rico que era! Alguien lo recuerda?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2010)

nop . . . ¡ ese vendría envuelto en papiros ! 

La botella de leche de la martona con tapita de aluminio que le metía el dedo para sacarle la crema , si 

O el jugo de naranja de La Vascongada , también


----------



## Imzas (Nov 26, 2010)

Pobres animalitos!; pero entiendo a aquellos que les gusta comerlos. A lo lejos saboreo un pedacito de carne, en la comida, pero es por que mi mama hace el almuerzo y  a veces le incorpora un poco, pero para el sabor. Como no me gusta regodearme (excluir alimentos, sabiendo lo cara que es la vida), me como todito, siempre y cuando no sea zanahoria cocida.
SI voy a una casa y tienen algo con carne, agradezco y lo como, pero si dependier de mi, prescindiria de la susodicha.
Pero como dicen, no critico a quienes si comen, aunque deberian mesurar un poco su ingesta, debido a que tiene efectos nocivos para la salud, como todo. Por eso HAy que actuar equilibradamente.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 26, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> 2M grandeeeeeeee!!!!!!!! eso lo suelo hacer pero no para rellenar, si no para "simular" *algo que comía hace tiempo y ya no se fabrica* que era una delicia, era el dulce de leche con chocolate La Martona...... que rico que era! Alguien lo recuerda?


 
Que tan hace tiempo?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 26, 2010)

Y....... bastante tiempo, yo tendría unos 6 o 7 años o por ahí, así que, sacá la cuenta (si es que te animás )


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 26, 2010)

todavía existe leche la  martona ,pero   viene en cartón


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2010)

Yo soy de la época de "Las 3 Niñas" en tetrapack tetraédrico . . . ahora es cúbico 







 ahora son mas flacas 




Un estilo como éste


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 26, 2010)

Jazminia dijo:


> Pero como dicen, no critico a quienes si comen, aunque deberian mesurar un poco su ingesta, *debido a que tiene efectos nocivos para la salud*, como todo. Por eso HAy que actuar equilibradamente.


 
Pero son mas los beneficios que trae al organismo la ingesta de carne, es mas saludable por ejemplo ,consumir pescado que algunos vegetales, la carne magra de conejo (para ud su majestad) tiene muchos beneficios , por citar algunos ,la grasa de la carne de conejo tiene una relación (ácidos grasos saturados /ácidos grasos poliinsaturados) igual a 1, en tanto es de 12 en la grasa de los vacunos.
La carne de conejo tiene unas seis veces menos cantidad de ácidos grasos saturados que la carne de vaca ( o res).  las proteínas, la carne de conejo presenta  casi 4 veces mas proteína  que los vacunos.

Obviamente estaran queienes defienden la idea de que una alimentacion saludable es solo a base de vegetales,

Pero cada quien hace de su vida lo que mejor le parezca!

Saludos !



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Y....... bastante tiempo, yo tendría unos 6 o 7 años o por ahí, así que, sacá la cuenta (si es que te animás )


 
Y es como que me da cierto temor pero.........


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 26, 2010)

> Y es como que me da cierto temor pero.........


 Solo tenés que usar una calculadora científica (por la cantidad de ceros jejeje) y animarte! Que mi edad se puede deducir fácilmente desde mi perfil.

PD: recién ahora miro que sos de Rosario, ahí tengo un buen amigo (ya no es más cliente, pasó a otra categoría). Es de una empresa que se llama Werk.


----------



## Imzas (Nov 26, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Pero son mas los beneficios que trae al organismo la ingesta de carne, es mas saludable por ejemplo ,consumir pescado que algunos vegetales, la carne magra de conejo (para ud su majestad) tiene muchos beneficios , por citar algunos ,la grasa de la carne de conejo tiene una relación (ácidos grasos saturados /ácidos grasos poliinsaturados) igual a 1, en tanto es de 12 en la grasa de los vacunos.
> La carne de conejo tiene unas seis veces menos cantidad de ácidos grasos saturados que la carne de vaca ( o res).  las proteínas, la carne de conejo presenta  casi 4 veces mas proteína  que los vacunos.
> 
> Obviamente estaran queienes defienden la idea de que una alimentacion saludable es solo a base de vegetales,
> ...


Y si, tienes razon, PIPA, la verdad, yo no me meto en loq ue cada uno hace con su vida, pero como dices tu, hay que ver loq ue se come. Por ejmplo yo prefiero el pescado a la carne, y el pavo/pollo al vacuno, cuando tengo que comerla. Y asi te la pasas PIPA (creo que en españa se dice asi) XD.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 26, 2010)

Jazminia dijo:


> Y asi te la pasas *PIPA* (creo que en españa se dice asi) XD.


 
ja ja, aca se usa el pipon, *Te la pasas pipon pipon*!



Jazminia dijo:


> Por ejmplo *yo prefiero el pescado a la carne*, y el pavo/pollo al vacuno, cuando tengo que comerla..


 

En esto coincido con vos....pero quien se resiste a un asadito con amigos o familia? unos dieteticos chorizos de puro cerdo, unos chinchulines bajos en colesterol, falda?, costilla?, vacio?, matambre? *Eso si, todo 0%.*

La pucha, me dio hambre!



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> PD: recién ahora miro que sos de Rosario, ahí tengo un buen amigo (ya no es más cliente, pasó a otra categoría). Es de una empresa que se llama Werk.


 
Aha, rosarigasino hasta la gota de estaño que hizo lindo orificio en la pierna, Me suena el nombre pero no del todo claro!


----------



## Imzas (Nov 26, 2010)

La verdad para que estamos, cuando el hambre se impone al sentimentalismo, hasta l ser mas tierno cede!!!, igual estoy a dieta asi que TENGo que comer vegetales abundantes y agua.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 26, 2010)

Jazminia dijo:


> La verdad para que estamos, cuando el hambre se impone al sentimentalismo, hasta l ser mas tierno cede!!!, igual estoy a dieta asi que TENGo que comer vegetales abundantes y agua.


 

150 veces fui al nutricionista, me c... a retos mil veces, pero bue...... ahora ya no quiere no darme turno, eso que es familiar!

Vi mucha gente que se mata a dietas y no consigue los resultados que espera, tu dieta porque motivo es?


----------



## Imzas (Nov 26, 2010)

por que tengo un rollo en la cintura, y estoy haciendo abdominales y  fortificando musculos en la cadera y  otra zona que me da verguenza


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 26, 2010)

Yo también tengo un rollo en la panza, y a decir verdad, estoy orgulloso de él. Es mi seguro contra desempleo. Hasta los 30 no lo tuve y sin cuidarme para nada, todo lo contrario, p.ej. en una cena, 2 pizzas completas de Bacci (a mi gusto la mejor pizza de La Plata, y nada de a la piedra y esas cosas raras, al molde y bien gruesas, y su especialidad, la de espinacas........... me pongo de pié!). Hasta los 50 me cuidé bastante, no como para decir uhhhhhhh que bruto, pero bajé el consumo (solo 1 pizza y media).
Ahora me cuido un poquito más (1 piza y 2 porciones), pero pero, no dejo de hacer nada (solo controlo un poquito la cantidad) que me reclame el rey (estómago).
Debería bajar unos 10 kilitos, pero pesando 90 y moneditas, no me preocupa.
Debo reconocer que por los 30´s hice por un tiempo una dieta propia de bife con ensalada de lechuga, tomate y cebolla por un tiempo y mantuve perfectamente el peso.
Y no me inviten a comer........ salvo que cuenten con un crédito del FMI 

Ah, y tampoco a tomar, ahí van a necesitar 2 créditos.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 26, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Hasta los 30 no lo tuve y sin cuidarme para nada, todo lo contrario, p.ej. en una cena, 2 pizzas completas .


 
Aha, sos de los mios!!



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ah, y tampoco a tomar, ahí van a necesitar 2 créditos.


 
Bue...dos veces de los mios!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 26, 2010)

Jajajaja, me parece que sí, soy de los tuyos (o viceversa). Aún hoy, si estoy de buen tino y a gusto, puedo comerme un pollo completo, o 1 docena y media de empanadas (de las grandes), o 2 docenas de sanguchitos triples de jamón y queso, o alguna que otra barbaridad por el estilo. La máxima fuerton 4.5 pizzas grandes (pero no muy gruesas). Era tenedor libre de pizzas y me echaron! snifffffffff.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 26, 2010)

Jazminia dijo:


> por que tengo un rollo en la cintura, y estoy haciendo abdominales y fortificando musculos en la cadera y otra zona que me da verguenza


 
yo solia tener uno, ahora creo que van para dos 

es broma, trato de mantener la linea, ( que es una linea curva claro)

ya no me preocupa ese tema del peso o la barriguita! recien llegue a los 87Kg, eso si, mido 1.81Mt, segun mi nitricionista me pase solo en 7 Kg,



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Jajajaja, me parece que sí, soy de los tuyos (o viceversa). Aún hoy, si estoy de buen tino y a gusto, puedo comerme un pollo completo, o 1 docena y media de empanadas (de las grandes), o 2 docenas de sanguchitos triples de jamón y queso, o alguna que otra barbaridad por el estilo. La máxima fuerton 4.5 pizzas grandes (pero no muy gruesas). *Era tenedor libre de pizzas y me echaron! snifffffffff.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Ya te pasate, ja ,ja, yo disimulo mucho ese tema de la comida, ya que en un 90% de las cenas, las hago yo, y mientras se prepara todo, pruebo esto, aquello, y cuando me di cuenta.......


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 26, 2010)

Yo en general, me doy cuenta, es más, es una convicción además de darle el gusto a la comida. P.ej. si escucho aunque sea en MP3 y bajito que suena muy mal, algo como "comeme........ comeme......... no puedo dejar que ese manjar sea desoido. Mi religión no me lo permite! Así pues, manos a la obra, a satisfacer ese plato.

Ah, y si yo hago la comida....... c..e, no sé porqué, pero será que me llené con los aromas. Eso sí, cuando se van todos, arrancando..............


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 26, 2010)

la convercion de kilo alimento/ kilo engorde en el conejo es mas eficiente que en la vaca,ademas de carne mas sana 
mas buena genética,los conejos rinden mas kilos de carne que una enorme vaca .
para que un ternero alcance los kilos de faena (cuando esta listo para el frigorífico)suponte  necesita  3 años y  rinde unos 400 kilos ,en ese mismo tiempo y con menos toneladas de alimento el conejo   rinde unos  2000   kilos ,con menos mantenimientos y costos ,ademas  el kilo de conejo  se  paga bien ,
estos números son representativos ,varían según   la raza ,el clima, de la región etc etc


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 26, 2010)

Subo una nueva receta que encontré:

SALSA BARBACOA AL VIEJO ESTILO
Ingredientes:
3 cdas. Aceite de oliva virgen
1 Cebolla mediana, pelada, picada finamente
3 dientes Ajo picados finamente
750 g Tomate maduros, pelados , sin semillas, troceados
1 cdta. Tomillo seco
1 hoja Laurel 
1/2 cdta. Chile en polvo
1/2 cdta Mostaza en polvo
1 cda. Salsa inglesa 
2 cdas. Azúcar moreno
4 cdas. Vinagre de manzana 
1/2 cdta. Salsa de chile 
Pimienta negra, preferentemente, recién molida
Sal a gusto

En la sartén, a fuego medio/alto, caliente el aceite y rehogue la cebolla y el ajo hasta que estén transparentes y ligeramente dorados. Entonces, añada el laurel, el tomillo y el tomate, baje el fuego a mínimo y deje cocer durante 1/2 h. Luego, pase la preparación por el chino, para triturarla y al puré obtenido colóquelo en la sartén. Enseguida, agregue las especias, las salsas, el azúcar, el vinagre y salpimente, a gusto. Lleve, nuevamente, a cocer, en fuego lento durante 1/2 h., durante ese tiempo revuelva de vez en cuando. La salsa estará a punto cuando haya espesado, lo suficiente, para cubrir el dorso de una cuchara. Deje enfriar y envase, en el frasco, preferentemente esterilizado. Guarde refrigerada, se mantiene conserva por largo tiempo 

Pero por supuesto, no me iba a resultar tan fácil para hacerlo con ingredientes "primarios" y busqué la salsa inglesa:

INGREDIENTES DE LA SALSA INGLESA
1 Cebolla picada
2 Dientes de ajo machacados
1 pedazo de 3 centímetros de jengibre picado
3 Cucharadas de semillas de mostaza
1 Cucharadita de granos de pimienta
½ cucharadita de pimiento roja en escamas
1 palo de canela de unos 3 centímetros
1 cucharadita de clavos de olor
½ media cucharadita de cardamomo
2 tazas de vinagre
½ taza de melaza
½ taza de soya oscura
¼ taza de pulpa de tamarindo
3 cucharadas de sal
½ cucharadita de polvo de curry
1 anchoa machacada
½ taza de agua 	

ELABORACIÓN DE LA SALSA WORCESTER
Coloque la cebolla el ajo, las semillas de mostaza, las hojuelas de pimienta, los granos de pimienta, el jengibre, la canela, los clavos y el cardamomo en una tela de muselina (gasa) y forma una pequeña bolsa amarrándola con hilo fuerte. Coloque la bolsa de especias en una olla grande y agregue el vinagre, la melaza, la soya y el tamarindo. Hierva y cocine a fuego lento por 45 minutos. Mezcle aparte la sal, el polvo de curry, la anchoa y el agua y agregue éste líquido a la olla, retire del fuego.
Coloque la mezcla (incluyendo la bolsa de condimentos) en un envase de vidrio herméticamente tapado y refrigere por un período no menor de 2 semanas, agite el frasco periódicamente. Después de ese período, remueva la bolsa de condimentos y embotelle la salsa. Agite bien antes de servir.

Y ya me vuelve loco el tema:
½ media cucharadita de cardamomo
¼ taza de pulpa de tamarindo
Puede ser posible que no encuentre nada fácil!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 26, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> ¼ taza de pulpa de tamarindo
> .


 

Pulpa de tamarindo, se consigue por aca?  sino se la pedimos al chavo del 8!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 27, 2010)

Encontré un distribuidor del cardamomo (y cuesta uno y la mitad del otro), y la pulpa, me parece que sí, voy a tener que pedírsela al Chavo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2010)

*Pulpo a lo pobre*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 23, 2010)

Que HDP!!!!! Está G.E.N.I.A.L !!!!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 23, 2010)

Impecable 2M sin palabras!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2010)

Que bueno que les haya gustado  yo me estuve riendo un rato laaargo cuando lo recibi !


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 26, 2010)

Recien veo el mensaje de 2M, lo que me rei con esa imagen, te pasaste!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2011)

A Marco Polo le dieron la fórmula  , pero no la técnica  , y los pobres tanos lo hacen como pueden  . . .  meta palo de amasar


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 16, 2011)

Má que fabricadora de pastas y esas cosas, impresionante!


----------



## tiago (Sep 18, 2012)

Bueno, despues de haber comentado y opinado sobre éste plato con varios miembros del Foro, paso a explicar cómo lo hago yo.
Es un plato que resulta económico y muy sabroso, en ésta ocasión he utilizado pollo, pero también se puede combinar con conejo y proceder de la misma forma.

La paella, en cualquiera de sus versiones, difiere ligeramente según el lugar donde se elabore, y el truco de una buena paella es el punto de cocción del arroz. Se utiliza arroz de grano redondo y tiene el inconveniente sobre el arroz alargado, de que hay que saber que punto debe alcanzar durante la preparación. Un poco mas de caldo del debido y el arroz se pasará, un poco menos de caldo del debido y el arroz quedará algo duro o desustanciado.
La ventaja es que el sabor que proporciona es muy superior al arroz de grano largo.

Es aconsejable practicar un poco con pequeñas cantidades de éste arroz y agua con algo de sal ó también caldo antes de elaborar un plato mas complejo. Otra cosa muy importante es la dureza del agua con la que se elabora el plato, pues ésta influye notablemente sobre el punto de cocción.

Pasemos a la receta, vamos a necesitar:  Pollo cortado para paella (Ver foto). Judía plana, garrofón ó habichuela blanca, aceite de oliva, pimentón, un diente de ajo, sal, azafrán, dos tomates medianos y arroz de grano redondo. Si no se dispone, usad arroz de grano largo. Pero las pautas son para el otro.




- Colocamos la paella y vertemos un chorro de aceite (4 ó 5 cucharadas soperas), con el fuego no muy fuerte echamos el pollo salado al gusto y esperamos a que dore, dándole vueltas de vez en cuando. Mientras trituramos dos tomates y el diente de ajo en un recipiente adecuado.





Una vez dorado el pollo, vertemos las judias troceadas y las habas blancas, rehogamos un par de minutos.

Despues añadimos el tomate con el ajo, sobre éste echamos un pellizco de sal y un pellizco de pimentón, también podemos espolvorear un poqito de pimentón sobre la carne.




 Rehogamos durante unos minutos dando vueltas hasta que veamos que el tomate esté frito.



Añadimos agua hasta que ésta esté algo por arriba de los remaches de las asas de la paella, y subimos el fuego, cuando comienze la ebullición, bajamos un poco el fuego y añadimos un poco de sal.  (Los pollos que se venden en los supermercados son pollos cebados con piensos de baja calidad y engordados artificialmente, por lo que no dejan demasiado sabor en los caldos, en éste caso es lícito agregar una pastilla de caldo concentrado para potenciar el sabor)



Dejamos hervir hasta que el caldo esté algo por debajo del nivel de los remaches de las asas, probamos de sal y si es preciso, ajustamos el punto de sal hasta obtener un sabor bien definido, añadimos un sobrecito de azafrán molido y removemos un par de minutos para repartirlo.

separamos la carne a ambos lados de la paella y dejamos un espacio central libre de ingredientes para echar el arroz, éste lo echamos longitudinalmente por el diámetro de la paella, dejando que asome un poco el surco. Esa es la cantidad de arroz que se necesita.





Movemos bien para repartir todo de forma igualada y nos aseguramos de que haya mas o menos el mismo arroz por todos lados,ahora subimos el fuego para que hierva con fuerza.

Reservamos en un recipiente 10 ó 12 cucharadas soperas del caldo de la paella y esperamos a que el arroz "rompa", ésto lo veremos porque en ése momento libera almidón y el caldo se espesa ligeramente, cuando ésto ocurra, bajamos el fuego y dejamos una ebullición media.

Si ebullicionamos mucho, nos quedaremos sin caldo antes de tiempo, si ebullicionamos poco, el arroz se pasará antes de que se cosuma el caldo.

Si vemos que se consume el caldo y el arroz aún no está hecho, añadiremos el caldo que habíamos reservado al principio y regularemos el fuego.

Con ligeros movimientos de vaivén de cuando en cuando la paella tomará uniformidad y se repartirá el caldo por todos lados, cuidadito no quemarse ni derramar nada. 

Cuando ya parezca no quedar caldo subiremos el fuego un poquito (2 ó 3 minutos), para que el arroz de debajo se tueste ligeramente, ésto lo notaremos porque el aroma de la paella varía ligeramente, cuidado no quemarlo.

Pongo una foto en detalle de cómo debe quedar el arroz, mas ó menos





Después la sacaremos del fuego y la cubrimos con papel de periódico unos 5 minutos.





 Retiramos el periodico, esperamos otros 5 minutos y a servirla en la mesa.



Éste es un plato que siempre genera polémica entre los aficionados ya que cada uno tiene su estilo,
su opinión y sus gustos.


Buen provecho.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 18, 2012)

que buena receta ¡¡,directamente desde la madre patria
muchas gracias por compartirla tiago


----------



## tiago (Sep 22, 2012)

He oido algo sobre berenjenas maceradas con vinagre y ajo. Es algo proveniente de Argentina.
Alguien me podría ilustrar ..?
También agradecería algunos consejos sobre cómo asar un buen filete a la plancha.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&saf...pw.r_qf.&fp=b29bb578d0b610b8&biw=1024&bih=595

El tema del filete creo que mas tiene que ver con el tipo de carne y su "corte"


----------



## tiago (Sep 22, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&saf...pw.r_qf.&fp=b29bb578d0b610b8&biw=1024&bih=595
> 
> El tema del filete creo que mas tiene que ver con el tipo de carne y su "corte"



... Toda la razón. Lo que pregunto es cómo aplicar el fuego. ¿Fuerte desde el principio? ¿Cuando es tiempo de sacarla?   ¿Sal gruesa antes de sacar?

Lo de las berenjenas lo tengo previsto para la semana que viene con invitados a cenar, no sabía que se llamaban en "escabeche". Ahora tengo claro el procedimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 22, 2012)

yo lo hago de esta manera,
fuego fuerte al principio,para sellar la carne,luego le quito un poco de brasas ,la sal parrillera la aplico antes de meter la carne a la parrilla,
si el corte de carne es ancho le pongo pocas brazas desde el principio y asta el final de la cocción ,
(sal parrillera es sal entre fina y gruesa,pero vale sal gruesa si no hay de la parrillera)


----------



## tiago (Sep 22, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo lo hago de esta manera,
> fuego fuerte al principio,para sellar la carne.


 

Ése es el dato que necesitaba 

saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 22, 2012)

*dorar,pero sin quemar* ,cuando se doro de los lados,ya esta sellada y por dentro todavía cruda,entonces se termina la cocción con pocas brasas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> ... Toda la razón. Lo que pregunto es cómo aplicar el fuego. ¿Fuerte desde el principio? ¿Cuando es tiempo de sacarla?  ¿Sal gruesa antes de sacar?
> 
> Lo de las berenjenas lo tengo previsto para la semana que viene con invitados a cenar, no sabía que se llamaban en "escabeche". Ahora tengo claro el procedimiento.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Ojo que las berenjenas al escabeche son para acompañar , no son un plato principal , además , si son para conserva en frasco con aceite , deberían hervirse con mas vinagre , si son para consumo inmediato , se pone menos vinagre.

Las berenjenas se cortan en rodajas (a lo largo o a lo ancho según gusto personal ) y se ponen en un colador como los de fideos , en capas entreveradas con *sal gruesa* para que suelten lo amargo , no te asustes de la sal que no las afecta aunque uses un kilo de ella.

Lo de la carne es como te dice Tanzania-Tazz , primero algo más fuerte para sellarla , no demasiado , sino se "arrebata" , y luego mas lento. 

Si es una barbacoa-parrilla , uno debe poder tener la mano unos 5 centímetros sobre los fierritos , unos 5 o 6 segundos 

Saludos !


----------



## tiago (Sep 23, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ojo que las berenjenas al escabeche son para acompañar , no son un plato principal , además , si son para conserva en frasco con aceite , deberían hervirse con mas vinagre , si son para consumo inmediato , se pone menos vinagre.
> 
> Las berenjenas se cortan en rodajas (a lo largo o a lo ancho según gusto personal ) y se ponen en un colador como los de fideos , en capas entreveradas con *sal gruesa* para que suelten lo amargo , no te asustes de la sal que no las afecta aunque uses un kilo de ella.
> 
> ...



Si, si, para acompañar ... Es una cena de "Tapas", o sea que toda la cena se compone de platos de acompañamiento.

La carne la dejo para otra ocasión

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2012)

Aunque un Peceto - Redondo al horno cortado en rodajitas acompañaría bárbaro


----------



## tiago (Sep 23, 2012)

Pero bueno ... ¡¡¡ No me tientes !!! Que soy de fácil convencer a la hora de darme un festín.

Salút


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 25, 2012)

*Nota de Modereitor:*

Estas recetas se publicaron en "El Arenero del Foro", donde estarían destinadas a desaparece, como son muy interesantes me parece pertinente guardarlas por aquí.
Contribuciones: ! Bienvenidas ¡



si lo del yogurt funciona 100%,
doy la receta de como yo hago el queso untable
los materiales son leche (puede ser leche en polvo o leche de sachet o en caja,larga vida*,no con leche cruda* para el untable )y vinagre ,primero prueben en pequeñas cantidades hasta agarrarle la mano y que salga con buen sabor,
calienten la leche a 50 o 60 grados ,luego le echan unos chorritos de vinagre ,mientras revuelven la leche,muy lentamente,
cuando la leche se corta ,se van a dar cuenta porque se forma un suero amarillo y veran muchos grumos,
dejen reposar unos 10 minutos o mas ,luego filtran todo con una tela (primero hay que esterilizar la tela con un hervor)
colgar la tela y dejar que escurra bien,luego con un cuchillo le van cortando al queso que en ese punto esta muy blandido y dejar escurrir un poco mas ,
luego de escurrido a su gusto ,es decir cuando mejor lo escurran mas duro es el queso,
lo sasonan con un poco de sal y un chorrito de aceite y eventualmente le echo romero o algun saborizador (eso ya es a gusto),
todo eso lo mezclan muy bien para que quede una pasta y listo ya esta el queso untable,
lo pueden comer en el momento o guardarlo en la heladera un dia y agarra mejor sabor,
en lugar del vinagre también pueden usar el jugo de un limón,
************************************************************
con leche en polvo 
1 kilo de leche 
vinagre
8 litros de agua
sal
caldo savorisador .
preparan con el kilo de leche en polvo 8 litros de leche,le ponen el caldo saborizante ,hierven la leche con el saborizante,
el resto del proceso es igual ,se mete limon o vinagre ,se cuela/ escurre / se le pone un chorrito de aceite ,se deja reposar un dia y listo ,
sale un tarro de helado de 1,5k casi lleno,que en casa dura una semana,porque les gusta,es muy rico
los condimentos,,,,le suelo poner pimienta,romero lo que le da mejor sabor todabia



aca lo explican 
http://www.mis-recetas.org/recetas/show/2555-como-hacer-queso-fresco

de estos saborizadores uso 




pero eso va a cada gusto personal



este es el saborizante que yo uso,es truco mio porque no figura en ninguna receta
Ver el archivo adjunto 84087


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 26, 2012)

es sal comun ,
metes agua sal y dientes de ajo en una botella,llevas eso cocinar a baño maría y listo ,ya tienes tu salmuera para salar la carne.luego le pones un corcho con dos tajos para que salga la salmuera,
no hace falta conservar refrigerado la salmuera


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> es sal comun ,
> metes agua sal y dientes de ajo en una botella,llevas eso cocinar a baño maría y listo ,ya tienes tu salmuera para salar la carne.luego le pones un corcho con dos tajos para que salga la salmuera,
> no hace falta conservar refrigerado la salmuera



El término (Mas o menos científico) sería solución sobre-saturada de sal en agua. es decir agua con mas sal que la que puede disolver, pero disuelta a la fuerza


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 29, 2012)

Ve si habia ya un tema de cocina jajaja, pues aqui dejo como se hace un pequeño lechon Colombiano para estas festividades...




 
La  Receta esta de Rechupete y casera..


----------



## tiago (Nov 30, 2012)

Mmm, la manteca es de Guijuelo. Que elboración mas cuidadosa !! 

Saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 30, 2012)

buenas arenero, como se levantaron....
....tanto licor anoche......





don rat que opera puso??
aqui tiene algunos....
http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/versions/

*Tía María *

2 litros de agua 
1 kilo de azúcar 
2 cucharas soperas de café instantáneo 
4 saquitos de té 
1 litro de alcohol etílico (se consigue en Farmacias) 
unas gotitas de esencia de vainilla 

Poner a hervir el agua con el azúcar, cuando rompió el hervor, esperar 5 minutos y retirar del fuego 
Agregar el café instantáneo, el té y la vainilla. 
Cuando se enfrió, agregar el alcohol y envasar 
A los 4 días esta listo para tomar. Servir con abundante hielo. 

*Licor de Crema de Limón* 

medio litro de alcohol etílico (se consigue en Farmacias) 
5 limones 
750 gramos de azúcar 
unas gotas de esencia de vainilla 
1 litro de leche 
un cuarto litro de crema leche. 


Dejar macerar la cáscara de limón en alcohol por 3 días ( en un bols con tapa, para que no se evapore el alcohol) 
hervir 1 litro de leche con 750 gramos de azúcar, cuando rompió el hervor esperar por 10 minutos antes de sacar del fuego 
cuando enfrió la leche, agregar la crema de leche, la vainilla y el alcohol sin la cáscaras 
Esperar un semana antes de tomar. Guardar en heladera. 

*Lemonchello* 

8 limones 
1 litro de alcohol etílico (se consigue en Farmacias) 
1 litro de agua mineral 
600 gramos de azúcar 


Dejar las cáscaras en alcohol durante 1 semana (en un bols con tapa) . Disolver el azúcar en agua mineral tibia y agregar el alcohol sin las cáscaras, dejar enfriar y guardar en la heladera. 
Esperar una semana antes de tomar. 

*Guindado *

medio kilo de guindas (cerezas), chicas y moradas 
medio kilo de azúcar 
medio litro de agua 
1 litro de alcohol etílico (se consigue en Farmacias) 

Lavar las guindas dejándoles el cabito. Colocarlas en un frasco de vidrio de boca ancha junto con el alcohol (cerrado). 
Dejar en maceración 1 mes y ½ . 
Pasado este tiempo, preparar el almíbar con el azúcar y agua que se hace hervir durante 5 minutos. 
Dejar enfriar y agregar a las guindas. 
Se sirve con las guindas. 

*Coñac casero *

18 ciruelas pasas, de las grandes 
20 almendras, la cáscaras de madera 
1 litro de alcohol etílico (se consigue en Farmacias) 
1 litro de agua, hervida y fría 

Poner en un frasco de boca ancha las ciruelas, la cáscara de las almendras, el alcohol y el agua. 
Dejar macerar durante 15 días. 
Transcurrido ese tiempo, filtrar con papel de filtro y embotellar. 
Dejar reposar un mes antes de servirlo 

*Licor de avellanas *

250 gramos de avellanas 
medio litro de agua 
medio litro de bebida blanca de 40 grados (Alcohol) 
400 gramos de azúcar molida 
media chaucha de vainilla o reemplazar por unas gotas de esencia de vainilla 

Separar 10 avellanas, las restantes molerlas y colocarlas en una botella cerrada herméticamente. 
Agregarle medio litro de agua hirviendo y dejar enfriar. 
Cuando la preparación esté bien fría, agregar el alcohol y la chaucha de vainilla. 
Dejar macerar 15 minutos, luego colar, agregar el azúcar y las avellanas enteras peladas. 
Cerrar la botella en forma hermética, sacudir hasta que se mezcle bien. 
Dejar descansar durante 3 semanas

no me hago responsable por las explosiones....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2012)

receta de buñuelos de mandioca y queso







y este mondongo deve ser de lo mas rico


----------



## tiago (Dic 24, 2012)

Bueno, os presento un plato fácil, sabroso, económico y elaborado en todo el mundo.                          O sea, un plato de Valencia 

El Esgarraet, de una u otra forma, se elabora en muchos paises, yo lo voy a exponer a mi manera, y espero aportar algo a los que ya conocen la receta. Se toma de un dia para otro, así, que si lo queremos tomar mañana, ya nos tenemos que estar moviendo.

Ingredientes: *Pimiento*, que compraremos ya asado o asaremos nosotros mismos. A la leña o a la brasa le daremos un toque extra de sabor, por supuesto, una vez asado, lo tenemos que pelar, y luego cortarlo en tiras mas o menos como se ve en las fotos.

*Bacalao* en migas o o salazón de bacalao (Yo uso este último) Lo compro en el super, va en blister y es el tipico bacalao en salazón hecho migas. Personalmente le quito la sal poniendolo bajo el grifo, y luego dejandolo sumergido en un bol con agua toda la noche, para que se le vaya el exceso de sal y quede mas suave y en su punto, también podeis emplear bacalao sin sal, es custión de gustos.

El bacalao hay que desgarrarlo a mano, de ésta forma nos daremos cuenta de que partes están mas duras y las apartaremos, así todo el que empleemos en la receta tendremos la certeza de que está tierno. También al desgarrarlo a mano, el intercambio de sabores es mas intenso.

*Ajos*, dos dientes de ajo cortados a láminas finas sin picar y que añadiremos a la receta

*Preparación:*
Una vez explicado cómo se han de tratar los ingredientes, vamos a mezclarlos en una bandejita o plato hondo, comenzando por las migas de bacalao, las cantidades van al gusto y depende de cuantos comensales sean, pero la proporción es de por ejemplo: 125 gr de bacalao y 250 de pimiento.

Las migas de bacalao al plato.




Despues añadimos el pimiento y las láminas de ajo, removemos todo para que quede bien mezclado.





Echamos aceite de oliva hasta que quede todo cubierto





Dejamos macerando 24 horas en la nevera. Podemos ponerlo en un envase con tapa para que nadie se lo derrame encima por accidente.

Al día siguiente, escurrimos el exceso deaceite, que podemos emplear para aderezar otras ensaladas y nos aportará un sabor extra. (Dejaremos un poquitín para que quede mas sabroso).

El plato se puede tomar tal cual ó montadito sobre rebanadas de pan. Siempre se toma frío.





Buen provecho a todos ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Bueno, os presento un plato fácil, sabroso, económico y elaborado en todo el mundo.                          O sea, un plato de Valencia  ...



Sugerencia *FogoCulinaria*, si prendes fuego para azar el morrón (Pimiento) coloca también un par de cebollas que se hacen junto, cuando veas que la cascara está bien chamuscada las retiras dejas enfriar, una vez frías las cortas en julianas y mezclas con el morrón (Pimiento) y el ajo en láminas, condimentas con pimienta, sal y aceite, agregas el bacalao y revuelves (No mucho)

Las cebollas se deben cocinar un buen rato, y a fuego bajo para que se pongan dulzonas.

Como alternativa si el ajo te cae "Pesado", asas también el ajo con cascara y todo, cuando se chamuscó le cortas la punta y lo exprimes como si fuera dentífrico, esa pasta de ajos conserva el sabor (Pero mucho mas suave) la agregas a la ensalada.


----------



## tiago (Dic 24, 2012)

¿Ves? lo bueno de esto son los aportes extra. Yo ya lo tengo en la nevera, otro día probaré la Fogosugerencia.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 24, 2012)

para asar los pimientos,este es mi método,
primero los ensarto en el mango de un cucharon, luego lo quemo bien al pimiento ,arriba de la hornilla de la cocina nomas,cuando esta bien negro el pimiento,lo llevo debajo de la canilla y lavo,
listo ,luego si le quito las semillas y la parte dura del morron/pimiento,
listo ya esta,
luego a cortarlos como mas guste,yo los prefiero en trozos grandes ,para acompañar con un churrasco,


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> para asar los pimientos,este es mi método,
> primero los ensarto en el mango de un cucharon, luego lo quemo bien al pimiento ,arriba de la hornilla de la cocina nomas,cuando esta bien negro el pimiento,lo llevo debajo de la canilla y lavo,
> listo ,luego si le quito las semillas y la parte dura del morron/pimiento,
> listo ya esta,
> luego a cortarlos como mas guste,yo los prefiero en trozos grandes ,para acompañar con un churrasco,



Otra FogoSugerencia, *NO* laves el morrón, quita la parte quemada con un papel de cocina.
Es bastante más trabajo, pero te queda el morrón con todo su aceite que le va a dar mas sabor a lo que sea que pongas el morrón.
Si lo lava, el aceite se va con el agua.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 24, 2012)

bien hay fogo ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2012)

Plato FogoCulinario de Nochebuena, pollos deshuesados rellenos:



El pollo deshuesado y abierto, condimentado con una capa de ajo y perejil (NO transgénico  )
Arriba del perejil con ajo unas fetas de queso mozzarella condimentadas con pimienta y pasadas por huevo y harina.





Unas fetas de panceta (Tocino) salteado para quitarle la grasa.
Fetas de zanahoria pre-cocidas.
Frutos de gallina hervidos.

Algunas fetas de morrón (Pimiento) asado.
Algunas ciruelas pasa 
Y asomándose arriba a la derecha unas fetas de queso azul (Roquefort)



Una de las víctimas preparada para cocinar y luego al sacrificio.  



  Este es el segundo pollo, e primero no quedó tan "Presentable"  ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 24, 2012)

Ya me dió hambre 



. . . .  éste pollo parece empalado 


Ver el archivo adjunto 85591


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2012)

En aproximadamente una hora el resultado y descripción de la salsa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 24, 2012)

A mi me va a tocar ravioles de spinaca y seso con salsa estofado de poio . . . pero lo hace la Biarru


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A mi me va a tocar ravioles de spinaca y seso con salsa estofado de poio . . . pero lo hace la Biarru



Me recordó una receta, ravioles casero de ragout (Vaca o Cordero)  Mas para el invierno

Para está época unos ravioles de centolla con salsa roja de morrón


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 24, 2012)

con este calor me esta tocando asar ,por lo menos corre viento
una pieza de lechón y una pieza de cordero + asado y como no podía faltar conejo ¡¡ ,la lemur anda con la rusa y yo mezquinando mi perejil
,
los dejo continuo con mis faenas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 24, 2012)

No estaba proyectado que hicieran 35º C


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> con este calor me esta tocando asar ,por lo menos corre viento



Por la misma causa me puse a cocinar temprano, y hoy por la noche "Cena Fría" 

Hasta hace unos años me ponía a cocinar en el momento, pero terminaba "Reventado y acalorado" con lo que no disfrutaba la reunión, ahora cambió la metodología


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 24, 2012)

haaaaaa me falta el pollo que agrego la lemur,yo trate de levantarme temprano ,pero no se puso ,madrugue a las 8:30 / 9:00 de la mañana,
si también esperamos comida fría,aunque el asado y algún pollo los voy a dejar para lo ultimo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2012)

Sistema además de repetir el mensaje dijo:



			
				El sistema  dijo:
			
		

> Tu aportación no podrá ser procesada porque un "security token" faltaba.
> 
> Si esto ocurrió inesperadamente, por favor informa al administrador y describe la acción que realizaste antes de recibir este error.


----------



## tiago (Dic 24, 2012)

Uuuuu ... se pone interesante. Yo ya estoy preparando y documentando un asado, que es para esta noche.
Fogo, que no se te olvide la salsa.

Salút


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2012)

El sacrificio pagano a los dioses de la Gula fue terminado de preparar. 

​
Este es el resultado.
Las victimas fueron glaseadas con una mezcla de Salsa de soja, romero, laurel, limón, miel, sal y pimienta negra.

Lo que quedó en la fuente va ser recogido y reducido para lograr una salsa mas espesa con la cual se va a salsear las porciones


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 24, 2012)

Por acá reportando el plato fuerte de nuestra cena navideña: Pernil de cerdo asado. Si quieren la receta por favor preguntarle a mi suegra.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2012)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Por acá reportando el plato fuerte de nuestra cena navideña: Pernil de cerdo asado. Si quieren la receta por favor preguntarle a mi suegra.



Suelo hacer jamón de cerdo al horno, pero como lleva muchas horas de horno no me simpatiza hacerlo con *50ºC*  de sensación térmica como está haciendo en este momento.

Estaba por hacer un comentario, pero se me  *DERRITIÓ*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 24, 2012)

yo abandone parrilla ,creo que se va a terminar sólito,para mi que ya esta, mas tarde cuando caiga el sol continuo con el resto,
me toca una siesta, sino no voy a aguantar esta noche larga


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo abandone parrilla ,creo que se va a terminar sólito,para mi que ya esta, mas tarde cuando caiga el sol continuo con el resto,
> me toca una siesta, sino no voy a aguantar esta noche larga



Apagá el fuego, coloca la carne al sol y vigilá que *NO* se queme  desde la sombra


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 24, 2012)

si le quite toda la brasas,pero los ladrillos del piso de la parrilla están calientes y se va a tardar en enfriar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 24, 2012)

Dicen algo de 35ºC y una térmica de 42ºC


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 24, 2012)

según el termómetro marca 35 grados ,la termina no se,pero parece que mucha


----------



## tiago (Dic 24, 2012)

Cogemos una pieza de jamon de cerdo deshuesada (3 - 4 Kg), la ponemos en el horno durante 1 hora con la parte de la grasa hacia abajo y el corte hacia arriba (Horno a 180 - 200 ºC), y ponemos en un bol el almibar de un bote de rodajas de piña.
Salpimentamos la pieza de jamon y .. Al horno





Al cabo de una hora, sacamos la pieza, le damos la vuelta y hacemos cortes en rejilla, en cada cuadradito ponemos un clavo aromático.





La devolvemos al horno con los clavos hacia arriba durante 1 hora mas, 

Con el almibar, combinamos una cucharada de miel, dos de mostaza y una cucharadita de postre de vinagre, removemos hasta que sea homogéneo

Al cabo de una hora, pintamos cada 5 minutos la pieza con la salsa del bol, y dejamos hasta que la costra se dore.





Se sirve a filetes con un poco de salsa resultante y las rodajas de piña a trozos. (Ya no puedo hacer mas fotos, me han escondido la cámara hasta que hemos cenado) ...  El menú para esta noche. Luego me dicen que no hago mas que comer ...

Bueeeen provecho a todos y a todas.

PD: Acordaros de quitar los clavos antes de servir ...


Salút.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 24, 2012)

Buenas !!


esta noche deleitare a mis comensales haciendo unas costillitas ahumadas en salsa de ciruela, arroz con almendras y pure de papás, mas tarde subo unas fotos!!!!


----------



## tiago (Dic 24, 2012)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Buenas !!
> 
> 
> esta noche deleitare a mis comensales haciendo unas costillitas ahumadas en salsa de ciruela, arroz con almendras y pure de papás, mas tarde subo unas fotos!!!!



Y la receta, Luis Eduardo, y la receta ... O quieres hacernos sufrir .

Saludos.

Aaaah ... y para regar todo esto

*Agua de Valencia* ...  Al final vá a parecer que soy Valenciano 



*Medidas para preparar una jarra de un litro de agua de valencia (15º)
*
Hacer un zumo de naranja.(20 - 25cl) (Concentrados y/o preparados, *no* dan el resultado que se busca)
Añadirle una botella de cava semi-seco.(70cl)  (Yo prefiero seco ó Brut)
Añadir una copa de vodka y ginebra.(5 + 5cl) ( Imprescindible que sean de buena calidad)
Azúcar al gusto. (Recomendados 100 gr)
Enfriar en frigorífico(si no es posible,añadir hielo, pero lo dejaremos "aguado")
Cuidadito con éste "Refresco" 

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2012)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Buenas !!
> 
> 
> esta noche deleitare a mis comensales haciendo unas costillitas ahumadas en salsa de ciruela, arroz con almendras y pure de papás, mas tarde subo unas fotos!!!!



Cuando con la Sra. Fogonazo estábamos recién casados, tuve que ir a hacer un service en la Provincia de Mendoza, una noche particularmente calurosa fuimos  cenar costeletas de cerdo con chucrut a un restaurante alemán, como era lógico regamos las costeletas con abundante cerveza de barril. Me habré tomado unos 3 jarrones de cerveza muy sabrosa y muy, muy fría. 

Resultado, Fogonazo con un espasmo en la panza que por poco le hacen una operación cesárea y 12 Hs de observación en la clínica.

Comentario sin ningún tipo de modestia: Los pollos me quedaron *"Espectaculares"*


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 26, 2012)

Bueno les cuento que no me dejaron tomar fotos por que la cena navideña la serví a la 1:00 am del 25 de dic.

Les cuento que no sobró nada, el pure lo hice bastante sencillo pero quedó rico, laurel, tomillo con las papas enteras, luego les saco las hojita del laurel, aplaste las papas agregué mantequilla, un poquito de leche y el toque secreto " nuez moscada", les cuento quedo delicioso!!!

Además el arroz lo hice con almendras, mi mama me recomendó que le quitara la cáscara a las almendras, cosa que hizo demorarme un montón, pero valió la pena, ya que le agregue uvitas pasas y un chorrito de cocacola y lo demás es historia!!!


saludos!!!



Las costillitas ahumadas son sencillas de hacer, es parecido al metodo del pernil marinado con el jugo de la piña mencionado lineas arriba, solo que en vez de eso se marina el chancho dese el dia anterior con bastante brandy al punto de dejarlo borracho con nuez moscada, laurel, tomillo, despues de eso al otro día se manda al horno (sin quitarle el brandy y el aderezo que se le echó), y de vez en cuando con una brocha se le dan "pintaditas" de salsa BBQ no muy gruesas para que no se sienta tanto el sabor de la salsa, con eso queda con un sabor muy similar al ahumado, claro está que si se tiene un cuarto donde sepueda echar humo, se consigue un asador donde se haga una brasa no muy grande y luego con aserrin de pino, cedro, eucalipto, y especias aromáticas (oregano, laurel,tomillo) se le pone encima al punto de generar bastante humo y ahi si se pone las carne durante 30 minutos y listo! Ojo esto se hace despues de tener el chancho horneado!!!! 

Saludos al foro!!!!


----------



## tiago (Dic 26, 2012)

Yo voy tomando nota de todo ... Que aún queda una sesión de cocina para la noche de fin de año. 

Salút.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2013)

Recordé una receta para hacer tomates secos 

Se parten los tomates al medio y se colocan en una asadera con al cascara para abajo, se salan y condimentan con romero (No mucho), pimienta y alguno que otro ajo entero, se rocía con bastante aceite mas o menos bueno, si es de oliva mejor.
Esto se lleva al horno a fuego mínimo y puerta ligeramente abierta (1Cm) por unas 2 hs.
Cuando los tomates quedaron secos y achicharrados como una pasa de uva pero sin quemarse se enfrasca todo, tomate, aceite y condimentos.
Se pueden emplear para complementar un sandwich (Por ejemplo de jamón crudo), condimentar otras comidas, colocar sobre un trozo de carne asada ¿¿?? aquí aplicar imaginación.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 3, 2013)

Hay una receta muy parecida a la que dice fogonazo, solo que no se deja tanto tiempo en el horno y se le agrega un poquito de albahaca y lonjas de queso mozarella encima, les cuento que este es uno de mis platos favoritos.

Se llama mozarellas en carroza

De solo pensar en el se me hace agua la boca!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2013)

esa misma receta pero con berenjenas,en lugar del tomate , esta muy buena ¡¡



berenjenas las de hoy dia ya no son amargas,asi que no ase falta ponerles sal ni escurrirlas,
se corta la berenjena por la mitad ,se quita un poco de la pulpa ,
a esa pulpa se la pica ,se agrega ajo,tiritas de morrón,un poquito de cebolla,con eso se rellena de nuevo la berenjena (a sal y pimienta me olvide que hay que mezclar) 
se acomodan en una asadera ,se le pone un trocito de queso y oregano encima de cada media mitad de la berenjena,
todo eso al horno, asta que la berenjena se achicharra un poco y el queso se funde/dora ,es muy rico y sano
no se como se llame la comida esa,herede la receta de mi mama



si no quieren prender el horno, también se puede meter la berenjena adentro de una olla essen ,pero al horno sale mejor


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Hay una receta muy parecida a la que dice fogonazo, solo que no se deja tanto tiempo en el horno y se le agrega un poquito de albahaca y lonjas de queso mozarella encima, les cuento que este es uno de mis platos favoritos.
> 
> Se llama mozarellas en carroza
> 
> ...



Exactamente lo mismo con el agregado de una pizza debajo 

:babear: :babear: :babear: :babear: :babear: :babear: :babear: :babear:


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 3, 2013)

Por lo que veo están con la comida italiana.
Pitza


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2013)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Por lo que veo están con la comida italiana.
> Pitza



No hacemos discriminación respecto a la comida, todas vienen bien.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2013)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Por lo que veo están con la comida italiana.
> Pitza



pone alguna receta del ceviche


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pone alguna receta del ceviche



¿ En Perú hacen curanto ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2013)

Me guta ceviche


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2013)

A mi me guta casi "Todo" lo que viene del mar.


Los marineros NO. 


Algún Chileno podría agregar una buena explicación de como hacer curanto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2013)

Paso a relatar mi FogoReceta de Paty o Pati (*NO* la hamburguesa) a la parrilla, creada, estrenada, probada y aprobada ayer (09/02/2013)

En la pescadería hice limpiar el cadaver de pescado y que le retiren la cabeza.

En un primer momento lo adobé con una provenzal de Ajo, Perejil (No el del Lemur), Ají molido (Poco), manteca y un chorrito de aceite, con esta pasta unté el pescado previo salado.

Puse el pescado sobre la parrilla cubierto por un papel, luego de unos 40' casi lo cubrí con unos 8 mm de una mezcla compuesta por: Ajo picado (Si, mas ajo) cebolla picada, morrón rojo (Pimiento), tomate pelado y cortado (Concasé que le dicen) vinagre, sal y aceite y trocitos de queso azul (Roquefort), esto lo preparé 2 hs antes para que la sal y el vinagre cocinen la cebolla y el morrón, el queso lo agregué a último momento.

Después de agregar esta pasta dejé un rato mas para que se termine de cocinar el pescado y derrita el queso, siempre cubierto por el papel.

*Resultado:* _*"! Se comieron hasta la piel del bicho se comieron ¡"*_.
Lo acompañé con una ensalada de papas hervidas en agua con un chorrito de vinagre + huevo duro +  mayonesa y algo de la provenzal que me había quedado del pescado.

No hay fotos porque _*"No me dieron tiempo"*_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2013)

que rico, pero y como se llama la fogoreceta?
yo pensé lo hacías ''chupin'',como del que comia en casa 
receta 
pescado en trozos,papa en rodajas finas,aros de cebolla,morron,ajo,
se mete todo en la olla en capas,
por ejemplo una de pescado,una capa de papa,otra de cebolla ,se cocina sin revolver asta que la papa este lista


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> que rico, pero _*y como se llama la fogoreceta?*_
> yo pensé lo hacías ''chupin'',como del que comia en casa
> receta
> pescado en trozos,papa en rodajas finas,aros de cebolla,morron,ajo,
> ...



Después de una "Epifanía" se me ocurrió intitularla: _*"Pati a la parrilla estilo Fogo" *_ 

Estilo "Chupin" también debe quedar rico, pero se me ocurre que es comida para invierno


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Después de una "Epifanía" se me ocurrió intitularla: _*"Pati a la parrilla estilo Fogo" *_
> 
> Estilo "Chupin" también debe quedar rico, pero se me ocurre que es comida para invierno



el chupin seria mas o menos como el bife a la criolla,pero de pescado


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el chupin seria mas o menos como el bife a la criolla,pero de pescado



Si, lo conozco y "Me guta", pero con estas temperaturas no me pareció apropiado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2013)

*Ceviche básico cómo para empezar* : Dos o tres filetes de merluza bien fresquitos cortados en dados chicos de 1 cm x 1 cm , un par de cebollas rebanadas-cortadas bien finitas (no picadas) , pueden ser las rojas-moradas o también una y una , algún diente de ajo cortado en rodajas , algo de cilantro para condimentar. Sal a gusto.

Se pone todo en un recipiente de vidrio o Tuper *y se cubre* de jugo de limón exprimido , al exprimir el limón no se debe exagerar para no amargarlo con ollejo-cáscara. Posiblemente se necesiten dos kilos de limones jugosos.

Se pone tapado en heladera por más de 6-8 horas , se puede hacer a la noche para el siguiente mediodía , o a la mañanita para la noche.

El pescado es brillante , algo rosado , y duro de pinchar ; a medida que se vaya cociendo se irá poniendo blanco , opaco , y facil de pinchar y masticar  . Si se lo deja demasiado tiempo se cocina de más y se desarma ( a mi no me molesta )

Que lo aprovechen y disfruten


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 27, 2013)

¿y sirve con bagre en lugar de merluza?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿y sirve con bagre en lugar de merluza?



Para el ceviche no tengo idea, pero en programas de USA, aparece como un "Manjar" el bagre frito 

¿ Será el mismo bagre ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2013)

Realmente no lo se , pero fijate ésto :

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=se+puede+hacer+ceviche+de+bagre


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 27, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para el ceviche no tengo idea, pero en programas de USA, aparece como un "Manjar" el bagre frito
> 
> ¿ Será el mismo bagre ?



si al menos se parecen morfologicamente con los bagres de aqui,aunque hay varias especies ,pero son mas o menos parecidos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Realmente no lo se , pero fijate ésto :
> 
> https://www.google.com.ar/#q=se+puede+hacer+ceviche+de+bagre







Al Papa  le simpatiza ese vicho

Me recuerda a un pescado de río (Sábalo) que hice una vez a la parrilla y me provocó un ataque de hígado como para *"Trasplante" *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2013)

Por eso recomiendo para el ceviche , comenzar con merluza y luego experimentar con lenguado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 27, 2013)

justo el sabalo fuiste a elejir,ese pez es muy sucio,es decir su dieta,


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> justo el sabalo fuiste a elejir,ese pez es muy sucio,es decir su dieta,



Yo no entiendo nada de pescado , solo los cocino y como. 
Lo vi y me pareció un"Lindo Pescadito"


----------



## morta (Nov 27, 2013)

Los bagres o pez gato según nuestros amigos del norte son todos parte de una misma familia, inclusive el surubi, lo único que se me ocurre que para hacerlo en ceviche habría que sacarle el cuero al bagre.

Con respecto al sábalo es cierto lo de su dieta, peero el gusto del mismo cambia muchísimo según donde se lo pesca, acá en santa fe no tiene gusto a barro, pero lo que si hay que tener cuidado es que al cocinarlo hay que dejarlo que se desgrase bastante para que no caiga pesado al higado, por que suele tener bastante grasa.
Ahora el mismo sabalo pero sacado del rio uruguay por ejemplo tiene gusto a barro y casi para lo único que se utiliza es para hacer empanadas mezclado con carne de otros peces, y con el condimento se tapa o minimiza el mal sabor, pero sigue siendo pesado para digerir !!!



> Yo no entiendo nada de pescado , solo los cocino y como.
> Lo vi y me pareció un"Lindo Pescadito"



a veces se aprovechan en las pescaderias por el parecido con la boga y venden sabalo por boga


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.nuevoambiente.org.ar/ind...n-que-hipermercados-vuelven-a-vender-sabalos/

La  Prohibición ha sido adoptada,  como lo manifiesta  el propio considerando de la Resolución, *“…en la necesidad de prevenir posibles **perjuicios a la salud de la comunidad, a vista de existir indicios referidos a un posible deterioro en la calidad sanitaria de los ejemplares de la citada especie, provenientes de la realización de pesca comercial y artesanal…”*.  Durante el año 2000 se realizaron varios estudios en donde se detectaron sustancias peligrosas en los sábalos, entre ellos pcb`s, como consecuencia de los vuelcos de sustancias altamente contaminantes provenientes de Berazategui y Berisso donde están las plantas de “Tratamiento de Líquidos Cloacales” que NO FUNCIONAN, ya que los sábalos se alimentan de los sedimentos.


----------



## morta (Nov 27, 2013)

casi todo el sábalo que se pesca generalmente termina en la producción de harina, aceite y balanceado de pescado, aca habían frigorificos que exportaban toneladas de pescado al exterior sin respetar las medidas


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.nuevoambiente.org.ar/ind...n-que-hipermercados-vuelven-a-vender-sabalos/
> 
> La  Prohibición ha sido adoptada,  como lo manifiesta  el propio considerando de la Resolución, *“…en la necesidad de prevenir posibles **perjuicios a la salud de la comunidad, a vista de existir indicios referidos a un posible deterioro en la calidad sanitaria de los ejemplares de la citada especie, provenientes de la realización de pesca comercial y artesanal…”*.  Durante el año 2000 se realizaron varios estudios en donde se detectaron sustancias peligrosas en los sábalos, _*entre ellos pcb`s,*_ como consecuencia de los vuelcos de sustancias altamente contaminantes provenientes de Berazategui y Berisso donde están las plantas de “Tratamiento de Líquidos Cloacales” que NO FUNCIONAN, ya que los sábalos se alimentan de los sedimentos.



  ¿ PCB´s ?


----------



## morta (Nov 27, 2013)

> Todo bien con el sabalo ,pero es el pescado mas sucio que hay,una vez saque uno y tenia un preservativo adentro,pasa que el sabado chupa y come toda la mugre del rio que hay en el fondo,recomendaria no comerlo sacarlo y devolverlo si por que de el vive el surubi y demas especies



Fuente: http://www.pescar.info/foro/forum/p...s-sobre-como-pescar-sabalos-con-anzuelo/page2

el sabalo con pcb era miembro del foro!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2013)

Pior ! http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bifenilos_policlorados


----------



## morta (Nov 27, 2013)

envio sabalo santafesino congelado sin contaminacion criado con el mas exquisito barro del arroyo ubajay sin contaminantes agregados!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 27, 2013)

es verdad, el único sábalo rico y bueno es el de santa fe ,en especial del rio san javier y de los arroyos ,es porque son rios limpios,no tienen industrias ni tanta población que contamina el rio,
(la ultima que intente comer sabalo,este tenia gusto a petroleo,era de aqui de buenos aires,un bocado y lo tuve que tirar)


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2013)

¿ Que están meditando hacer para las fiestas ?

Por casa:
Para el 24 será un jamón rellenos (Frío) y una torta de crepes
Para el 25 sobras del festejo del 24

Para el 31 sandwich de miga caseros y ¿¿??
Para el 1 sobras del festejo del 31


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para el 25 sobras del festejo del 24
> Para el 1 sobras del festejo del 31


 
*Brasó de Cheanó* , casi parece Francés


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Brasó de Cheanó* , casi parece Francés



Quel est censé être?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2013)

*Brasó de Cheanó*
*Sobra de Anoche *


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Brasó de Cheanó*
> *Sobra de Anoche *



Igual que nosotros para el 1º y el 25º  

Me mareo cuando intercalan palabras al berre


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2013)

Pero queda finuli decir , de cena : *Brasó de Cheanó*


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero queda finuli decir , de cena : *Brasó de Cheanó*



Sip, sin dudas 

Lo busque en google y me salió esto 






​
Y pensé !!!! 2M come acero ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2013)

bulones , bulones


----------



## tiago (Dic 17, 2013)

Yo aún no lo sé, pero se documentará como corresponde para que quien quiera pueda hacer también la receta.

Últimamente estoy experimentando con arroces al horno. ¿Que tal pinta?




Salút


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Yo aún no lo sé, pero se documentará como corresponde para que quien quiera pueda hacer también la receta.
> 
> Últimamente estoy experimentando con arroces al horno. ¿Que tal pinta?
> 
> ...





La FogoSeñora lo hace así, la última hidratación del arroz la hace con crema


----------



## tiago (Dic 27, 2013)

Os presento una ensalada que en estos dias podeis colocar como entrante individual para las pertinentes celebraciones. Es económica, rápida y si la presentais bien puede ser el principio de una agradable cena o comida festiva.

Se trata de usar brotes tienos a elección de cada uno, yo he empleado lechuga iceberg, canónigos, escarola, lechuga batavia, brotes de espinaca, etc ... Vale cualquier vegetal que se pueda consumir en frío. El pimiento enlatado o a la plancha también es válido, así como gambitas de esas pequeñas que vienen congeladas.

Le he añadido nueces peladas, aunque se pueden sustituir o combinar con cualquier fruto seco que tengamos a mano. Unos gajos de naranja bien jugosos, y aderezamos con nuestra vinagreta preferida.

Es cuestión de personalizar y sorprender a nuestros invitados.
Yo le he añadido una loncha de bacalao ahumado para romper el sabor.

Aquí la teneis. Es cuestión de presentarla bien para que entre _... por el ojo_ 



Se me olvidaba ... Unas rodajas de patata cocida desconcertarán el paladar de los comensales.

Ayuda: 
Como lleva naranja, la sal está prohibida. Recomiendo que la vinagreta lleve un ligero toque de limón para complementar el toque cítrico.

Que aproveche !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2014)

Ésta receta me la comentó un conocido que tiene intolerancia a la lactosa y yo tenía una ganas bárbaras de comer arroz con leche y sólo tenía algo de 1/2 litro de leche  

*Receta de Arroz con leche hipolactosa , económico  , de olvidadizo  , o de avaro miserable*  :

Se hierve un litro y cuarto de agua con una taza de arroz , cuando rompa el hervor , bajar la llama , se va revolviendo y controlando hasta que el arroz esté casi a punto de cocción y sin necesidad de colar , entonces se agrega el medio litro de leche (o mas ) , mejor si fué precalentado , sinó da igual 

Ya con la leche incorporada se revuelve *continuamente* a fuego lento hasta que vuelva a espesar.

Recordemos que una vez que apaguemos el fuego el arroz absorve líquido y se espesa más.

Se agrega azucar a gusto una vez terminado.

El tema de la leche y azucar después , es que no tiene sentido lo que queda absorvido dentro de los granos de arroz , ya que casi nadie los mastica .

¡ Que lo disfruten ! 


.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 15, 2014)

Este es el resultado del procedimiento para hacer "patitas" que un flaco publicó en otro foro y que muy interesadamente copié para mi familia. Con dos pechugas hice todas esas  (y otras mas que ya estaba en la heladera).

Recién armadas y antes de enfriarlas:





Una vez fritas...





Y cuando se las estaban "lastrando"...





No soy muy amigo de comer cosas fritas, pero estas las cocinó mi hija y salieron gueeeenaaassss!!!!!


----------



## chclau (Ene 15, 2014)

este que les presento es un plato muy popular en israel, se llama shakshuka

Se pelan seis a ocho tomates, dos pimientos asados y dos cebollas. Agregar una cucharadita de pimenton dulce, sal y pimienta a gusto. Se frie el menjunje en aceite a fuego lento en sarten destapada una media hora. Revolver de vez en cuando y si se seca mucho agregar agua. Los valientes pueden agrgar dos dientes de ajo al revuelto.

Luego de media hora se agregan cuatro huevos, en cuatro esquinas de la sarten. Se pone la tapa y se espera hasta que las claras estan blancas.

las cantidades son para cuatro personas

http://mediahoradecocina.blogspot.co.il/2007/11/shakshuka.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Este es el resultado del procedimiento para hacer "patitas" que un flaco publicó en otro foro y que muy interesadamente copié para mi familia. . . . .



¿Te acordás donde lo leíste ?, pinta muy interesante.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Este es el resultado del procedimiento para hacer "patitas" que un flaco publicó en otro foro y que muy interesadamente copié para mi familia. Con dos pechugas hice todas esas  (y otras mas que ya estaba en la heladera).


 
¿ Y el diagrama ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 16, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿Te acordás donde lo leíste ?, pinta muy interesante.



Si, por acá: http://www.foroaudioyvideo.com.ar/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=631



DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y el diagrama ?




Ahí mismo....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2014)

Ésto viene desde el Arenero , que a veces nos contamos lo que cocinamos .

Sería Arroz a la Milanesa , o arroz salteado , o sofritado  - con mejillones.

Me gusta comer pero no soy un amante de la hornalla y el cucharón  , pero nobleza obliga 

Estaba un amigo de visita y le digo , quedate que hago un arróz con mejillones , me contestó que no , que se haría demasiado tarde y que . . . en un rato está listo le dije y manos a la obra.

__________________________________________________________________

En una cacerola se pone un poco de aceite , dos dientes de ajo pelados , cortados al medio y sin el hilito , tres cebollas y un aji morrón picados , se sofrita. En otra cacerola se ponen a hervir 8 tazas de agua o caldo.

Cuando las cebollas ya están algo blandas se separan los ajos y se reservan , se agregan dos tazas de arroz , no debe quedar seco ni ahogado. Si es necesario se agrega algo de aceite. Se sofrita a fuego mediano hasta que el arroz cambie de color y quede tostado , no se asusten que no está quemado .

Entonces se agrega lentamente y con cuidado las 8 tazas de agua o caldo hirviendo , se reponen los ajos. Y se cocina a fuego moderado revolviendo seguido para que no se pegue y quede listo sin colar , en ese punto se agrega el medio kilo de mejillones congelados ya desfreezados. Se revuelve continuamente un rato hasta que se unifique.

Se retira del fuego un par de minutos para que espese , entonces se le agregan dos tazas de salsa , se revuelve un instante al fuego , y listo , se retira 

Condimentos como pimienta , sal , laurel , etc . . . a gusto 
______________________________________________________________ 

Arrozacho con mejillones a la Do§me , nuevo método (para apurar) , puse el aceite , el ajo , las cebollas picadas *muuuuy* finitas y el aji-morrón.

Lo puse al fuego y a los 5 minutos ya le tiré el arroz , tenía que ganar tiempo y casi que sofrité todo junto , por eso la cebolla bien chiquita , para que no quedara crudacha , después el agua caliente y cuando el arróz ya estaba listo le metí los mejillones congelados  revolviendo para que se incorporen y se decongelen , lo saqué un rato del fuego para que espesara , ya que ya fuera del fuego el arroz chupa agua.

Al ratito lo volví a poner en el fuego y le agregué la salsa que ya tenia hecha y desfreezada a microondas 
_______________________________________________________________

Cuando hago salsa , hago bastante , la divido en tupers y la freezo.

La historia es que cuando mi mamá hacía esta comida trabajaba como loca más de un día , lavando , y cocinando los mejillones y por ahí por mas cuidado quedaba con arena 

Y así queda listo en 30 a 45 minutos 

Que lo disfruten


----------



## tiago (Abr 21, 2014)

Unas gambitas, unos mejillones, unos trozos de sepia, sal, azafrán y arroz.



Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2014)

Anoche hice una comida. 
Desconozco si se encuentra patentada. 

Básicamente es un pollo al disco muy similar al pollo a la portuguesa pero con el agregado de una gran dosis de papas fritas que adquirieron el sabor de la salsa que se formó

*! ! ! Exquisisisisito ¡ ¡ ¡ * 

Un pollo y 1/2 cortado en presas chicas.
Zanahorias 
Cebollas
Morrones (Pimientos)
Tomate triturado (De botella)
Papas
Ajo

Primero se calienta el disco, se agrega aceite (Poco), se pasan por ese aceite las presas y se dejan dorar en el borde del disco.
Una ves doradas las presas de todos lados se retiran y reservan.
En mi caso tiré el aceite un poco quemado y coloqué nuevo.
En ese aceite puse a pochar las zanahorias cortadas en en rodajas de unos 3/4mm de espesor y unos 3Cm². 
Cuando tomó algo de temperatura agregué las cebollas cortadas en pluma y el ajo picado. 
Esta mezcla levanta todo el caramelizado que dejó el pollo en el disco :babear::babear:
Le agregue sal y pimentón (Bastante).
Cuando se rehogaron bastante agregué los morrones en tiras de 4Cm de largo y unos 4mm de ancho.
En cuanto comenzaron a cocinarse volví a colocar el pollo ya marcado. 
A esto casi lo cubrí con tomate triturado.
Corregí de sal, agregué pimienta, ají molido (Poco) y una cucharada sopera de azúcar para neutralizar la acidez del tomate.

Mientras yo hacía todo esto, la FogoSeñora hacía unas papas fritas en la cocina.

Cuando el pollo se encuentra cocido, se verifica nuevamente la cantidad de sal y de líquido como para que quede una salsa no muy espesa. 

Se agregan las papas, se deja un par de minutos que tome temperatura y se combinen los sabores y *! A Comer ¡*


----------



## tiago (May 18, 2014)

Eso, lo documentas con una fotografía del resultado final y no hay quien se resista.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Eso, lo documentas con una fotografía del resultado final y no hay quien se resista.
> 
> Saludos.



¿ Una foto de mi abultado abdomen será lo mismo ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2014)

*FogoReceta de cebollitas agridulces.*

Cebollas chicas
Vinagre de manzana
Vino blanco dulce
Azúcar
Sal
Clavo de olor
Hoja de laurel

Se pone a hervir una olla donde quepan las cebollas con un puñado de sal.
Mientras se van pelando las cebollas 
Cuando rompa el hervor se agregan las cebollas y se dejan hervir unos 15 minutos.

Mientras se prepara en una olla de acero inoxidable: 2 partes de vino blanco, 2 partes de agua, una parte de vinagre de manzana, los clavos de olor y unas 2 o 3 cucharadas de azúcar.
Poner a hervir.

Transcurrido el tiempo de hervor en agua sola, se retiran y se ponen a hervir nuevamente en esta mezcla, otros 15 minutos.

Se deja enfriar y se envasa con tapa hermética --> Pasteurizar
o
Se deja enfriar, al día siguiente ya se pueden comer --> Guardar en heladera.

Sirven para acompañar carnes, salchichas, chorizos, en ensaladas, aplicar imaginación.
También se pueden comer solas con pan


----------



## pppppo (Sep 14, 2014)

Ahí va otra (Como se nota que cocino en casa)

1/2 de papa 1/4 de cebolla sal y pimienta a gusto. Un huevo y todo lo demás rallado. Mezclo todo y agrego harina hasta notar que espeza un poco. La mezcla la voy hechando en una sarten con aceite hasta que este dorada de a cucharadas como si fueran buñuelos. Acompañan otras comidas, lo aprendi de mi abuela que era de bosnia -Herzegovina. No se escribir el nombre pero era algo asi "blinqui"
Lo comíamos con chucrut, salchichas, bareniki, conejo o lo que viniera. Super fácil y rico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2014)

pppppo dijo:


> 1/2 de papa 1/4 de cebolla


 
Estem . . . media papa y un cuarto e cebolla, o se refiere a peso en kilogramos ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2014)

pppppo dijo:


> Ahí va otra (Como se nota que cocino en casa)
> 
> 1/2 de papa 1/4 de cebolla sal y pimienta a gusto. Un huevo y todo lo demás rallado. Mezclo todo y agrego harina hasta notar que espeza un poco. La mezcla la voy hechando en una sarten con aceite hasta que este dorada de a cucharadas como si fueran buñuelos. Acompañan otras comidas, lo aprendi de mi abuela que era de bosnia -Herzegovina. No se escribir el nombre pero era algo asi "blinqui"
> Lo comíamos con chucrut, salchichas, bareniki, conejo o lo que viniera. Super fácil y rico.



 ¿ No serán Knishes de papa ?


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 14, 2014)

> Estem . . . media papa y un cuarto e cebolla, o se refiere a peso en kilogramos ?


depende con que hambre cuentes!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2014)

> 1/2 de papa 1/4 de cebolla sal


  Buñuelus miserable mode


----------



## pppppo (Sep 16, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ No serán Knishes de papa ?


 
Puede ser quien sabe como le dicen en cada lugar, en la época de preguerra no había internet.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Buñuelus miserable mode


 
supongamos proporciones que es similar. Pongamos kg.y todos felices


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ No serán Knishes de papa ?


Nop... se llaman _*blinis de papa*_, aunque algunos los fríen y otros los hacen a la plancha


----------



## tiago (Sep 28, 2014)

Cuando hacemos un puchero, cocido o similar, podemos aprovechar los restos, desmenuzando todo lo que sea comestible de éstas sobras en una sartén. ​ Añadiendo algo de aceite, doramos un poco el contenido, le echamos una pizca de pimentón , y agregamos el caldo que también nos haya sobrado. Ponemos a fuego fuerte hasta que nos hierva y ajustamos de sal.
Después le echamos la cantidad de arroz que corresponda y lo elaboramos tal y como si fuese una paella.
El resultado es un "arroz blanco" con la textura de la paella. Un experimento con muchas posibilidades de toque personal.



Salút.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 28, 2014)

¡¡¡arroz a lo pobre ¡¡¡
 muy rico


----------



## pppppo (Oct 9, 2014)

Esta receta es ideal o por lo menos siempre la uso cuando es época de fiestas o en las reuniones donde hay comidas frias, y lo raro es que los dueños de casa generalmente se aparten un poco para mañana, cuando pinte la lija post-festichola.

Tomo un peceto entero (otras carnes pierden la consistencia por la forma de cocción aunque se pueden usar) le saco la piel que lo recubre y lo sello en una cacerola de buena pared (Uso una essen).
Agrego 1 kg o un poco mas de cebolla y un chorrito de aceite y sigo a fuego fuerte hasta que se dore un poco.
Agrego 100 o 150 cc de aceite y bajo el fuego a minimo.
Paso prox. es poner ajo, morrón, ramita de oregano y de romero, puede ser también tomillo, laurel, un poco de sal, pimienta si gusta, aji molido, pimentón extra dulce o lo que tengo a mano en ese momento. 
Acto seguido agrego vino por lo general el que sobro de hace un par de días, con tinto la salsa es un poco mas fuerte, con blanco es mi ideal. Minimo 1/4 l , puede ser un poco mas:
Dejo todo esto cociéndose durante por lo menos 1 1/2 hora y voy dando vuelta el peceto de vez en cuando. La salsa que queda va espesándose de a poco si esta muy seca le agrego liquido aunque nunca necesite hacerlo.
Saco del fuego, dejo enfriar y feteo el peceto bien finito por lo goneral arriba de 35 fetas si es mediano.
Hecho la salsa de la cacerola encima y listo para comer con unas figazas de manteca.
No olvidar una cuchara para ponerle un poco de salsita al pan.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 9, 2014)

ya me dio hambre  tu receta , 
yo la hago mas o menos igual ,pero con menos cebollas , le agrego 4  caldo sabor carne 
el romero infaltable y el perejil fresco 
el resto de los condimentos casi igual .
el secreto esta en el vino,le da un saborcito


----------



## pppppo (Oct 9, 2014)

La cebolla es digamos la parte mas solida de la salsita y aparte desaparece después de tanta cocción y no uso caldos porque me acostumbre a comer casi sin sal y aparte no se con que los hacen? pero si vale lo de los calditos a veces le e puesto uno de panceta y cebolla


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2014)

Busco sugerencias para "Relleno de pollo deshuesado"  

Mi relleno habitual (Agridulce) no les gusta a todos y busco nuevas alternativas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2014)

> http://www.mis-recetas.org/recetas/search?text=pollo+relleno


----------



## miguelus (Nov 19, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Nada, nada...

Donde esté una buena Tortilla de Patatas con Cebolla*


* Como dice el refrán.... Comiendo Cebolla te crece la... nariz

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> > http://www.mis-recetas.org/recetas/search?text=pollo+relleno



También estoy mirando los consejos del Sr. Google, pero hasta ahora  guta nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2014)

Pero tiene :

*recetas de Pollo relleno* 758 recetas


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 19, 2014)

hola fogo ...... bueno mi receta de pollo relleno ..... es panceta y ciruelas secas D"argen .... previamente remojadas en agua con sal ... dentro de las ciruelas (viene descarozadas) .. le coloco un trocito de panceta ..... va una capa de panceta y otra de ciruelas ...( tipo armado de la lasagña)... y antes de rellenarlo con eso.. hago una pasta de manteca.... curry y cebolla de verdeo picadita finita ( lo verde ).... condimentado con sal / pimienta a gusto ...el pollo debe quedar bien cerrado ... yo uso escarbadientes /mondadientes ... o como le digan ...... en el momento de servir se sacan ..... se colocan varias capas de panceta (es preferible que este congelada ..es mas fácil de cortar ) ... queda muy jugoso ... yo para el horno le armo como una prensa .....una parrilla de horno arriba y otra abajo luego las uno con alambre de fardo .. y asi da la posibilidad de girarla en el horno


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola fogo ...... bueno mi receta de pollo relleno ..... es panceta y ciruelas secas D"argen .... previamente remojadas en agua con sal ... dentro de las ciruelas (viene descarozadas) .. le coloco un trocito de panceta ..... va una capa de panceta y otra de ciruelas ...( tipo armado de la lasagña)... y antes de rellenarlo con eso.. hago una pasta de manteca.... curry y cebolla de verdeo picadita finita ( lo verde ).... condimentado con sal / pimienta a gusto ...el pollo debe quedar bien cerrado ... yo uso escarbadientes /mondadientes ... o como le digan ...... en el momento de servir se sacan ..... se colocan varias capas de panceta (es preferible que este congelada ..es mas fácil de cortar ) ... queda muy jugoso ... yo para el horno le armo como una prensa .....una parrilla de horno arriba y otra abajo luego las uno con alambre de fardo .. y asi da la posibilidad de girarla en el horno



Si, es muy muy similar a la que hago habitualmente. 
Pero a los "Fastidiosos de los FogoHijos" no les gustan las ciruelas pasa, ni nada que sea mezclar algo dulce con salado o agrio.

De las 5.894.321 recetas de pollo relleno hay unas 5.894.300 que son casi idénticas o demasiado similares.  

Encontré una variante de un relleno que podría funcionar con cerdo, cebollas, panceta ahumada (De cerdo), pan y mas pollo

De los 2 pollos que voy a hacer, uno está resuelto con un relleno en base a roquefort y muzzarella


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2014)

Ahora que me acuerdo mi abuela lo rellenaba con algo parecido a una ensalada rusa , muy aburrido jajajaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora que me acuerdo mi abuela lo rellenaba con algo parecido a una ensalada rusa , muy aburrido jajajaja



Sip, también esta  

¿ Se nota que estoy planificando las comidas para las fiestas de fin de año ?


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 19, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, también esta
> 
> ¿ Se nota que estoy planificando las comidas para las fiestas de fin de año ?



Hola..Parecido al matambre(morrón asado, bastones de zanahoria blanqueadas, huevos duros, algún producto de cerdo como jamón o panceta, etc)...y se le puede incluir alguna hoja verde si se quiere como espinaca u acelga y obviamente algún queso. En casa se hacen precisamente dos variedades para cumplir con la "cría" y nosotros(el relleno agridulce).

Ric.


----------



## tiago (Nov 19, 2014)

Fogo, para el pollo yo cogería un bol y echaría:
Carne picada de cerdo, higadillos de cerdo salteaditos en la sartén, trocitos de cebolla, bacon a trocitos, ajo picado, sal, y a remover.
Me atrevería a echar unas cucharadas de vino dulce (Muy poquito), a la vez que removemos. Luego se rellena el pollo y colocamos un huevo duro en el centro, o dos si son pequeños.

También se puede hacer el relleno de jamón de York con el centro relleno de queso y algo de bacon ahumado.
En ambos casos salpimentar el pollo y aderezar al gusto y rociar con aceite de oliva.
A estos rellenos se les puede añadir casi de todo al gusto del cocinero (Porque el cocinero es el que decide lo que lleva dentro el pollo  )

Una vez hecho el relleno y el pollo enrollado, lo envolvemos en film transparente todo lo apretado que podamos y lo metemos en el congelador para que se compacte, una vez endurecido, lo sacamos y lo atamos. De esa forma se nos queda muy compactado y no se nos abre al hornearse.





​ 

Esas son las formas que recuerdo que lo hemos hecho en alguna ocasión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2014)

! Gracias Tiago ¡

Los hígados son una variante interesante. 

Todo lo demás, salvo el jamón de york ya fue ensayado con éxito, pero ahora estaba pensado en alguna variante inexplorada 

*Edit:*
Con la FogoSeñora lo hacemos deshuesado, pero manteniendo la forma del ave, algo parecido a esto, pero con mejor color.

​


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 19, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ! Gracias Tiago ¡
> 
> Los hígados son una variante interesante.
> 
> ...



Como me toca deshuesarlo a mí y al menos debo hacer unos 4 o 5 lo hago desde el lomo y no respeto la forma ya que al hacerlo tipo matambre logro en al misma asadera del horno y a la vez cocinarlos todos de una...todavia quedan hacer los matambres, el Vitel Tone, etc. es que aparte de las festividades(24-25 y 31-1) tengo cumpleaños el 23, 25, 27, 2, 5, 17 y se me acaba el repertorio culinario!!!.

Ric.

Hablando de Roma encontré esto.


----------



## tiago (Dic 24, 2014)

Necesito una receta de algún gran carnívoro para hacer medio lechoncito al horno, para esta noche.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Necesito una receta de algún gran carnívoro para hacer medio lechoncito al horno, para esta noche.
> 
> Saludos.



¿ Cuanto pesa el medio lechoncito ?


----------



## tiago (Dic 24, 2014)

Poquito, unos 3 Kilos.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 24, 2014)

Guenas Tiago 

No tenés horno de barro no ?

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...&sa=X&ei=172aVKSnMO_LsATinYJ4&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Poquito, unos 3 Kilos.
> 
> Saludos.



*! ! Sacrílego ¡ ¡ *


En caso de que  tengas un horno de barro

Sal, ajo machacado, romero, manteca (Mantequilla), un cuchara (Tamaño café) de miel y salsa de soja.
Con esto untaría bien el cuero 
La parte inferior lo mismo pero sin miel 
Al horno sobre una rejilla y esta sobre una asadera 
A la asadera colocar agua para que no se queme la grasa que pudiera chorrear.
Horno fuerte para que dore bien el cuero, y luego mas bajo para que termine de cocinar.

Para acompañar, aprovechando que el horno está prendido morrones, cebollas, papas y batatas asadas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 24, 2014)

En caso de horno de barro , una vez blanco el techo del mismo , se mete una parrilla dentro + lechón mamón 

Se hace en 45 minutos o menos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2014)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 24, 2014)

No venga a mostrar tortura medieval avícola


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 24, 2014)

hoy tenemos  de menú para cena navideña , pierna e' pollo a la parrilla +
empanadas de soja  y ensalada rusa  , pan dulce casero 
de postre 
helado ,turrones, ensalada de frutas
media flaca en comida esta navidad,


----------



## tiago (Dic 26, 2014)

Quien dijo que no tengo horno de barro ..?
Ya subiré alguna foto de arroz al horno hecho en éste horno.
Lo que ocurre es que está en la casita de campo de mi cuñada, en las afueras y pensaba asarlo allí y luego traerlo a casa.
Pero lo que uno piensa no es lo que piensan los demás y al final se tuvo que hacer en el horno eléctrico porque no me dá el cuerpo para tanto jaleo ... vienen muchos a cenar a casa.

La receta de Fogo voy a intentar llevarla a cabo para fin de año, ya que al final, el tostón lo hornearon terceros y yo, ésta ocasión me encargué de vaciar latas de cerveza que habían quedado llenas por el descuido de algún operario de la cervecera..
Tal que hasta hoy no estaba del todo recuperado.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2015)

Cuando Fogo se pone a hacer salsa de tomate *! Hace mucha salsa de tomate ¡*

​
En la hoya trasera la FogoReceta de Chucrut rápido 



​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2015)

¡¡¡¡listo el pancito para sopar ¡¡¡¡


----------



## tiago (Ene 8, 2015)

Pero te vá a dar acidez ...
¿Has probado un par de tomates naturales triturados, con un diente de ajo de buen tamaño rayado fino, un buen chorro de aceite de oliva y sal al gusto.
Todo bien movido y untando rodajas de pan. se sabe cuando está bien untado, cuando la rodaja comienza a doblarse por el peso.

Yo me los hago bien cargados de ajo. :babear:, no los aguanta mucha gente 
El truco es el punto de aceite y sal. 

saludos.


----------



## pppppo (Ene 8, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cuando Fogo se pone a hacer salsa de tomate *! Hace mucha salsa de tomate ¡*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 123331​
> En la hoya trasera la FogoReceta de Chucrut rápido
> ...



Donde anda la fogoreceta de chucrut don Fogo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> Pero te vá a dar acidez ...
> ¿Has probado un par de tomates naturales triturados, con un diente de ajo de buen tamaño rayado fino, un buen chorro de aceite de oliva y sal al gusto.
> Todo bien movido y untando rodajas de pan. se sabe cuando está bien untado, cuando la rodaja comienza a doblarse por el peso.
> 
> ...



Este brebaje contiene:
Unos 8Kg de tomate (Perita) 
6 dientes de ajo (Gordos)
3 cebollas medianas
1 manojo de hojas de albahaca 
2 Morrones rojo (Pimientos rojos)
Sal, orégano, ají molido y pimentón no: de Murcia)  
Todo triturado con la máquina de picar carne




_____________________________________



pppppo dijo:


> Donde anda la fogoreceta de chucrut don Fogo.



De la FogoEnciclopedia de la gastronomía que se encuentra a la venta en todas las sucursales de la Fogonazo INC  casualmente en oferta e$pecial para miembros del Foro.

Un repollo (O la cantidad que se te ocurra) lo cortás en tiras muy finitas
Una cebolla mediana cortada muy finita.
Sal, aceite, vinagre de manzana, agua, un clavo de olor.

Se frita la cebolla a fuego muy suave en aceite hasta que se ablande (que se ablande bastante)
Logrado esto se agrega igual cantidad de vinagre, agua y el repollo, sal y el clavo
Se deja hervir unos 30 minutos o hasta que el repollo esté tierno.
Si hiciera falta se agrega mas agua.

El chucrut solo  guta, cuando está listo *"Y Frío"* le agrego una buena cucharada de mostaza de dijon.
El resto no lo comento porque es obscenidad pura.


----------



## pppppo (Ene 8, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Este brebaje contiene:
> Unos 8Kg de tomate (Perita)
> 6 dientes de ajo (Gordos)
> 3 cebollas medianas
> ...



Gracias Fogo mi abuela preparaba pero habia que estacionarlo por bastante tiempo, rusa la cosa, prensado en tarros y demases aparte preparaba cerveza pero por ignorante llegue tarde al reparto de saberes, y bue era chico. Yio y mi niña chucrut solo, con ensalada tomate, con salchicha ahumada indescriptible. La salsa igual salvo el aji molido, siempre me cae mal, uso pimienta negra en granos , un toque nomas. Cuando haga chucrut informo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2015)

pppppo dijo:


> Gracias Fogo mi abuela preparaba pero habia que estacionarlo por bastante tiempo, rusa la cosa, prensado en tarros y demases aparte preparaba cerveza pero por ignorante llegue tarde al reparto de saberes, y bue era chico. Yio y mi niña chucrut solo, con ensalada tomate, con salchicha ahumada indescriptible. La salsa igual salvo el aji molido, siempre me cae mal, uso pimienta negra en granos , un toque nomas. Cuando haga chucrut informo.



Sip, por eso este es *"Rápido"* 

 es lo mismo, pero se parece y en un par de horas lo tenés, el otro lleva un par de meses.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2015)

Una amiga lo hacía rapido y sin el podridito y me gutaba 

El verdadero ni olerlo


----------



## pppppo (Ene 8, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una amiga lo hacía rapido y sin el podridito y me gutaba
> 
> El verdadero ni olerlo



Siii sr 2.M. es un olorcillo como a calcetines y calzones de una semana  Cuando  destapo el frasco la sra. empieza que es ese olor a mierd.. .La pichona quizo convidar a unas amiguitas, no pasaron del medio metro del frasco y rajaron.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2015)

Hay que ser bien macho y animarse a oler el . . .  camembert


----------



## tiago (Ene 9, 2015)

Mmmm ese si que está bueno.
El que mas me priva es el de Cabrales o queso azul, un buen trabajo de las bacterias fermentando la masa. su sabor es espectacular. 











Salút.


----------



## guillers (Mar 19, 2015)

para mi amigo DOSMETROS y a quien le guste empanaditas fritas de jamon y queso fritas en aceite de oliva , con poquita cantidad de aceite basta para dorar la masa
les recomiendo gastar un pesito mas y comprar jamon cocido natural 
   y saborear esta riquisimas empanadidas   , digo empanaditas porqué las tapas se hacen de 10 cm de diametrohttp://vid39.photobucket.com/albums/e181/rol91/Empanadas%20fritas%20iexclESTASiexcl%20de%20Jamoacuten%20y%20Queso_zpsbvzig1dg.mp4
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2015)

A Fogo Guta quesos "Apestosos" :babear: :babear:


----------



## guillers (Mar 19, 2015)

no te entiendo fogonazo



a esa receta de las empanaditas yo le pongo 150 grs de muzzarela 100 grs de jamon cocido natural 
y con 250 grs de harina para las tapas 
salen 2 docenas de empanaditas 
salen pequeñas jiji pero super ricas


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2015)

guillers dijo:


> no te entiendo fogonazo . . .



Me refiero a:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2015)

El video no se ve


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El video no se ve



Es video para descargar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2015)

Con el Chrome pude


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con el Chrome pude








   
​


----------



## guillers (Mar 19, 2015)

ah jiji 
a mi tambien me gusta el roquefort 
el reggiantito de Tregal ,es el que puedo conseguir en mi ciudad 

Parece como que si estuviesemos en un foro de recetas 
este por ej:
http://www.todareceta.es/

¿como que no vieron el video en firefox? 
si yo cliqueo el link ese va una pagina y empieza a reproducirse solo
Ahora descargarlo no se si tiene la opcion 
recien termino lo que quedó de las empanaditas de ayer ja ja ja



si 
 cuando pasa el video click derecho sobre el y guardar video como


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2015)

Consegui semillas de mostaza , pero la mayoría de las recetas son para consumir practicamente en el momento 

Hasta que di con ésta  :





 
Voy por el primer paso , esperando que pasen dos meses  

.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Consegui semillas de mostaza , pero la mayoría de las recetas son para consumir practicamente en el momento
> 
> Hasta que di con ésta  :
> 
> ...



2 Meses  son *3 meses* 

El menjunje muy posiblemente quede sabroso, pero el relator es un plomo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Voy por el primer paso* , esperando que pasen dos meses


 


Seeeeee , *la segunda etapa* es un mes más


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2015)

Tal vez lo prepare 
Tengo un conocido mayorista de especias que seguramente tiene las semillas.

Vinagre tengo 
Aceite oliva tengo 
Cúrcuma tengo 
Ajo tengo 
Curry tengo como 6 variedades, incluyendo Garam Masala
Estragón tengo 
Frascos tengo 

Solo me falta un ingrediente, Ganas de ponerme a hacerlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2015)

Las semillas las pagué 18$ (1,3 Obamas) cada 100 gramos

Hay cómo 4 variedades , yo compré solo la Dijonense


----------



## tiago (Mar 31, 2015)

Si tenéis algún adobo para hacer el pollo asado, lo agradecería.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> Si tenéis algún adobo para hacer el pollo asado, lo agradecería.
> 
> Saludos.



Sal, mantequilla (Manteca), ajo, algo de pimienta y perejil, todo bien machacado, lo untas sobre el poio entre la carne y la piel.


Receta para *! Valientes ¡ * macerar el poio unos 20 minutos en agua con sal y azúcar . 3 puñados de sal y una cucharada de azúcar


----------



## tiago (Mar 31, 2015)

Receta para valientes, sin lugar a dudas ...
Lo que ocurre es que también vienen a la mesa gente normal.
Lo cual limita enormemente la creatividad del cocinero. ...

De todos modos uno de los trucos es hacer y no reconocer. Si dices que vas a hacer ésto o aquello ya apareceren quejas, si no dices nada, estaba todo estupendo.

Salút


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> Receta para valientes, sin lugar a dudas ...
> Lo que ocurre es que también vienen a la mesa gente normal.
> Lo cual limita enormemente la creatividad del cocinero. ...
> 
> ...



La receta para valientes la probé y queda muy bien :babear: , se desgrasa muy bien y la piel queda crocante y bien dorada.


----------



## pppppo (Mar 31, 2015)

Pollo asado en una parrilla o en el horno? En el horno tambien pollo sobre un colchon de sal, 1/2 kg. por pollo , se tira sobre la asadera y arriba el pollo, yo le digo pollo a la sal, sale apenas salado pero sin grasa y doradito. No tengo problemas de presion ni nada de eso.

Con los condimentos que dice Fogo lo dejas de un dia para otro segun mi, que lo hago similar y esta de 10..bien lento en la parrilla.


----------



## tiago (Abr 1, 2015)

A la plancha, vá a ser el procedimiento. 
No sé si hay parrilla allá donde lo tengo que hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2015)

Ya limpié los 3 kilos de calamar y aparté los "caños" para el metejón de rabas   :babear:

Acepto sugerencias de diversos métodos pa fritanguear las rabas .

Acepto sugerencias para el empleo de tentáculos y colas "sobrantes".


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya limpié los 3 kilos de calamar y aparté los "caños" para el metejón de rabas   :babear:
> 
> Acepto sugerencias de diversos métodos pa fritanguear las rabas .


 
En casa las hacemos con poco aceite, de a poca cantidad y apenas enharinadas. No mas de unos 3 o 4 minutos



> Acepto sugerencias para el empleo de tentáculos y colas "sobrantes".



Paella, arroz con calamar, cazuela de calamar, calamares a la vinagreta.


----------



## pppppo (Abr 2, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> A la plancha, vá a ser el procedimiento.
> No sé si hay parrilla allá donde lo tengo que hacer.
> 
> Saludos.



A la plancha me mataste, si supiera que es plancha si o si, haria brochets de pollo que se puede dibujar mejor.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya limpié los 3 kilos de calamar y aparté los "caños" para el metejón de rabas   :babear:
> 
> Acepto sugerencias de diversos métodos pa fritanguear las rabas .
> 
> Acepto sugerencias para el empleo de tentáculos y colas "sobrantes".



Salsa de tentaculos:babear:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> arroz con calamar.


 
*+*



pppppo dijo:


> Salsa de tentaculos:babear:


 
Una elegante combinación de ambos ​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *+*
> 
> 
> 
> Una elegante combinación de ambos ​



¿ Tenés olla de barro ?, Indispensable para una cazuela o salsa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2015)

Sip una ovalada y la tapa tiene cara de chanchito


----------



## guillers (Abr 2, 2015)

Me encantó esa olla de barro


----------



## dearlana (Abr 2, 2015)

Truco para que parezca que tenemos un bizcochón al horno:

Echar sobre el soldador un poco de azucar mezclada con canela.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2015)

Ya vendrá la limpieza . . .

Truco para que el vecino crea que te comes un asado-barbacoa , enciende tres o cuatro carbones y les echas trozos de grasa vacuna encima . . .  muajajajaja


----------



## dearlana (Abr 2, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya vendrá la limpieza . . .
> 
> Truco para que el vecino crea que te comes un asado-barbacoa , enciende tres o cuatro carbones y les echas trozos de grasa vacuna encima . . .  muajajajaja


----------



## tiago (Abr 3, 2015)

Enharina los trozos de calamar espolvoreando con un colador fino la harina sobre los trocitos, o bien, echa harina en una bolsa, seca con un trapo los trozos si están húmedos e introducelos en la bolsa, despues agita hasta que todos hayan tomado harina.
Así la capa de harina es finísima, el aceite bien caliente. De ésta forma tienes resultados profesionales.



pppppo dijo:


> A la plancha me mataste, si supiera que es plancha  si o si, haria brochets de pollo que se puede dibujar mejor.



Conseguiré una parrila o haré una con los huesos del primero que diga con voz aflautada: si eso es igual, si no vale la pena, hazlo como sea que yo ya tengo hambre   

Salút.


----------



## guillers (Abr 3, 2015)

DOSMETROS 
no desperdicies esos 2 o 3 carbones


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 3, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya vendrá la limpieza . . .
> 
> Truco para que el vecino crea que te comes un asado-barbacoa , enciende tres o cuatro carbones y les echas trozos de grasa vacuna encima . . .  muajajajaja



Si pero si el viento cambia hacia tu casa tas en el horno  es una espada de doble filo





pppppo dijo:


> Con los condimentos que dice Fogo lo dejas de un dia para otro segun mi, que lo hago similar y esta de 10..bien lento en la parrilla.



ese es el adobe perfecto dejar bien condimentado el bicho toda la noche y hacerlo al otro dia  al otro dia sale para chuparse los dedos... 


_Nada pal pescau de hoy_


----------



## pppppo (Abr 3, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Si pero si el viento cambia hacia tu casa tas en el horno  es una espada de doble filo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depende del pescau a cocinar, por las dudas no soy comestible


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 3, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya vendrá la limpieza . . .
> 
> Truco para que el vecino crea que te comes un asado-barbacoa , enciende tres o cuatro carbones y les echas trozos de grasa vacuna encima . . .  muajajajaja



Despues juntas esa ceniza, y la hierves con agua, para la linterna de Anajesusa.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/encender-led-agua-cenizas-130034/




*Es por no desperdiciar**¿Vió?*


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Despues juntas esa ceniza, y la hierves con agua, para la linterna de Anajesusa.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/encender-led-agua-cenizas-130034/
> 
> ...



O hacer *jabón*   

Mi secreto para hacer creer al vecino que estoy haciendo un asado es: *! Hacer un asado ¡* además de torturalo, luego me almuerzo/ceno el asado. 
​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 3, 2015)

pppppo dijo:


> Depende del pescau a cocinar, por las dudas no soy comestible



jua jua


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2015)

pppppo dijo:


> Depende del pescau a cocinar, por las dudas no soy comestible



Ya bien lo dijo mi amigo de tropelías Martín Fierro 

En semejante ejercicio 
 se hace diestro el cazador; 
 cai el piche engordador, 
 cai el pájaro que trina: 
*todo bicho que camina 
 va a parar al asador. *

 Pues allí a los cuatro vientos 
 la persecución se lleva; 
 naide escapa de la leva, 
 y dende que la alba asoma 
 ya recorre uno la loma, 
 el bajo, el nido y la cueva. 

 El que vive de la caza 
 a cualquier bicho se atreve 
 que pluma o cáscara lleve, 
 pues _*cuando la hambre se siente, 
 el hombre le clava el diente 
 a todo lo que se muev*_e. 

 En las sagradas alturas 
 está el Máestro principal, 
 que enseña a cada animal 
 a procurarse el sustento 
 y le brinda el alimento 
 a todo ser racional.​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2015)

Pucha , me cambió el viento y ni pa pila ni pa jabón


----------



## pppppo (Abr 3, 2015)

Bue ensuciemo un poco mas recetas...Don Fogo guta poesia campera o como guste llamarlo. Por el your tube hay un recital de Larralde completo que da pa reir y tambien pa pensar.

Fideos de hoy, 5 huevos, 500 o 700 de harina, cucharada de sal, un poco de agua si es nesario, amasa bien finito, corta cuchillo y listo.
1 cebolla apenas saltada, 4 dientes de ajo, dos tomates grandes un cubitos pequeños, 1/2 morron, sal, pimienta y fuego medio por 10 minutos. Crema de leche y el que gusta agrega la salsa arriba.
Comi 2 platos y no voy a cenar no no.





Fogonazo dijo:


> O hacer *jabón*
> 
> Mi secreto para hacer creer al vecino que estoy haciendo un asado es: *! Hacer un asado ¡* además de torturalo, luego me almuerzo/ceno el asado.
> ​



Yo voy a lo practico y como es jubilado, cuando hace asado le empiezo a comentar, estos jubilados mira si andaran bien que todos los domingos morfan asado... etc etc, por lo general me pasa un chori o algo por la medianera


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2015)

Así terminó  , las rabas fritengues . . . ¿ con que las acompañamos  ? . . . ma que sea todo frito 



Y se vinieron las papafritas 



Biarru : - " ¿ Que hago con ésto ? ¿ Lo tiro ? "

Do§me (con tono irónico ruso) : - " ¿ Tiirrar quie ? . . . 

Y salieron las a*lm*óndigas (RAE) 

.


----------



## tiago (Abr 6, 2015)

All i oli hecho con mortero, les hace falta a las patatas y a quién le guste con los calamares.
A ver si pongo unas fotos del proceso. ... O si tengo tiempo de montarlo, un video.

Salút.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2015)

guillers dijo:


> para mi amigo DOSMETROS y a quien le guste empanaditas fritas de jamon y queso fritas en aceite de oliva , con poquita cantidad de aceite basta para dorar la masa
> les recomiendo gastar un pesito mas y comprar jamon cocido natural
> y saborear esta riquisimas empanadidas , digo empanaditas porqué las tapas se hacen de 10 cm de diametrohttp://vid39.photobucket.com/albums...ASiexcl de Jamoacuten y Queso_zpsbvzig1dg.mp4
> saludos


 
Me había olvidado de comentar que hice las empanaditas pero de cebolla y queso , la masa de manteca queda exquisita


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 6, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> la masa de manteca queda exquisita


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2015)

En relación a mi post _sobre elaborar mostaza casera _

Debo confesar que además de los granos en un frasco , tengo mostaza en polvo mezclada con molido grueso , juntas en otro frasco con vinagre de vino , mamita querida , que rica se va poniendo y va tomando muchísimo mas sabor que la de grano :babear:

 Voy a tener que comprar más porque ésta no llega a los dos meses


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En relación a mi post _sobre elaborar mostaza casera _
> 
> Debo confesar que además de los granos en un frasco , tengo mostaza en polvo mezclada con molido grueso , juntas en otro frasco con vinagre de vino , mamita querida , que rica se va poniendo y va tomando muchísimo mas sabor que la de grano :babear:
> 
> Voy a tener que comprar más porque ésta no llega a los dos meses



Yo puse en remojo los granos de mostaza el 04/04 y los pienso dejar así unos 15 días mas (O hasta que se me ocurra).

En el barrio Boliviano/Peruano de Liniers pagué los granos 4$ los 100g


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2015)

según el Chefffffffffff , son dos meses . . .  ¿ no te animás a volver a ver el video  ?


----------



## tiago (May 2, 2015)

El _pescaito frito_ es típico de España, mas concretamente de la región Andaluza, aunque es consumido en todo el mundo de muchas maneras, la forma de cocinarlo aquí en España es ésta:

Preferentemente se emplea pescado muy pequeño, hay muchas variedades, y se sirve acompañado de calamares a la romana, puntilla, sepia a la plancha o rebozada, etc ...
En éste caso he empleado _boquerón_, y de cualquier forma la manera de freir unas y otras cosas que acompañan éste plato es la siguiente ( Por lo menos como yo lo hago)






Los boquerones son un pescado pequeño, muy sabroso y fácil de conseguir, hay que limpiarlos de tripas y tienen un tamaño bastante bueno para freir en cantidad.


Hay que extraerles toda la humedad posible, con papel de cocina absorbente, trapos de cocina o cualquier otro medio, yo lo he hecho con papel de cocina a ambos lados.





Despues se añade sal. Cuidado que la absorbe con facilidad y pueden quedar salados.

Se enharinan espolvoreando la harina con un tamiz sobre ellos o echando la harina en una bolsa, añadiendo el pescado y dádole vaivén hasta que estén todos cubiertos por una fina capa de harina. Es importante que la capa sea fina y el pescado no esté demasido húmedo.




En mi caso debido a la humedad que ha adquirido la harina ésta se ha agarrado con grumos en algunas zonas, pero la capa obtenida es buena.





  La sartén con aceite que le llegue por la mitad al pescado, calentamos hasta que esté muy caliente y añadimos el pescaito.
  Esperamos que dore por debajo y le damos la vuelta, cuando esté doradito slo sacamos con una espumadera procurando que suelte el máximo de aceite y lo llevamos a un plato.

  Cuidado no poner debajo papel de cocina para que absorba el exceso de aceite porque nos devuelve la humedad al pescado y lo reblandece, estropeando el resultado.
  El pescado al sacarlo de la sartén si está bien frito debe quedar sin rastro de aceite y crujiente al morder pasados un par de minutos. Se puede aderezar con limón.
  Si queda aceitoso o blando es que no está bien frito. El resultado deseado es éste:



  Se procede igual con la sepia, calamar, puntilla y todo aquello que decidamos acompañar con el pescaito. No usar salsas ni nada que aporte humedad. Solamente unas gotas de limón si apetece.


  Salút


----------



## Fogonazo (May 2, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> El _pescaito frito_ es típico de España, . . .
> 
> Salút



Pasar por F39


En mi última excursión de pesca conseguí encarnando billetes de valores diversos una Haremosas truchas para hace a la crema :babear:


----------



## tiago (May 2, 2015)

Bueno en éste caso decir que es típico de España supongo que es lo mismo que decir que no he viajado mucho ... 

Salút.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 2, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> Bueno en éste caso decir que es típico de España supongo que es lo mismo que decir que no he viajado mucho ...
> 
> Salút.



Por estas latitudes solemos ser bastante "Carnívoros" aunque a mi particularmente me encanta el pescado y cocinado, casi, de cualquier forma.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2015)

Aquí los llamamos genéricamente "CORNALITOS" , sin mirar raza , ni religión , ni nacionalidad

Ver el archivo adjunto 129047


----------



## tiago (May 17, 2015)

Cogemos un pollo y lo abrimos tal y como se puede observar en la foto. Para salarlo, le echamos sal por ambos lados abundantemente, depuse, cogemos el pollo “por los pies”
  Y manteniendolo en posición vertical le damos una palmada por cada lado con la intención de que se desprenda la sal que no ha quedado adherida a la carne, de éste modo quedará únicamente la sal que es precisa para el asado.

  Si se desea, una vez en la parrilla del horno podemos espolvorear algo de pimienta molida sobre la parte superior.

  En una bandeja colocada en el nivel inferior, cortamos patatas a rodajas y les echamos un chorrito de aceite y espolvoreamos sobre ellas un poco de sal, ésta bandeja asará las patatas y éstas recibirán el jugo que el pollo destila para combinarlo con la cocción de las mismas, dándoles un toque exquisito.



  En un bol con unos 300 cc de agua, exprimimos un limón, después deshacemos en él una pastilla “Maggi” o similar de caldo de pollo, si no se disuelve bién calentamos el líquido un poco en el microondas para que se disuelva perfectamente agitándola un poco con una cucharilla.

  Introducimos el pollo con el horno precalentado a 200 – 220º C con la bandeja de las patatas debajo y cada 10 -15 minutos pintamos generosamente la superficie del pollo con un pincel o brocha de cocina y el líquido que hemos preparado en el bol.

  A media cocción, daremos la vuelta al pollo para que se hornee por igual, al cabo de 1 hora mas o menos podemos darle un toque con el grill por la parte de la piel para que quede bien dorado.

  Las patatas deben estar ahora cociéndose sobre un lecho de jugo que el pollo ha destilado, conviene removerlas un par de veces para que todas reciban parte de éste jugo. Tiempo de cocción 60 - 80 minutos.


  Una vez cocinado, lo presentamos en una fuente o similar …



  Si hay exceso de líquido, éste lo empleamos para regar las porciones de pollo al servirlo en los platos.

  Tostamos algo de pan, dámos unas frotadas por la parte tostada con un diente de ajo a cada panecillo, le echamos un chorrito de aceite por el mismo lado y cubrimos la superficie con queso rallado, preferentemente *Cheedar, Gouda *o cualquier variedad de sabor intenso (Pruébese con Cabrales para los más avanzados) … Y dejamos las porciones dentro del horno ya apagado, para que el calor residual funda el queso sobre el pan. Después lo servimos para acompañar.



  Ésta receta de pollo es una adaptación del pollo a la parrilla estilo Argentino, adaptado al horno “made in tiago”   y que el Viernes se me ocurrió hacer para cenar con la familia. El resultado es excelente.


  No lo pude documentar mejor puesto que fue totalmente improvisado

  Es receta muy económica y sabrosa, apta tanto para “grandes gourmets” cómo para  personas sometidas a dieta.

Salút.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2015)

*Como opción:*
Te armas un colchón con papas, cebolla en pluma, morrones, rodajas de calabaza, batatas ¿¿??, un par de dientes de ajo enteros, tal ves unas ramitas de romero y sobre este colchón el poio.
Lubricar con  un poco de aceite y vino blanco o caldo.

Es conveniente cocinar tapado y cuando le falte poco finalizar destapar para que dore.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2015)

Me comentó mi madrina (ochenti tanti piruli) que ahora le hace a los nietos unas supremas al horno cortadas en fetas deeeee un centímetro y medio de espesor mas o menos, y las adoba abundantemente con mostaza y quetchup (comercial).

Yo la miré despavorido , pero me confirmó que ni ella se imaginaba el buen sabor 

Don Fogo , cómo avanza la mostazeli  ?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2015)

*Estatus de futura mostaza:* Estable, no absorbió mas vinagre, tuve que agregarle 5 veces porque los granos de mostaza se lo *!Chupaban¡*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2015)

Información Mostaceril 

Tengo preparadas del mismo modo dos mostazas adquiridas en distintos proveedores , uno me cobra 18 $ (2 Obamas) los 100 gramos y el otro 12 $ . . .  *y nada nada que ver* , la de 12 $ *no vale nada* , no tiene el sabor   es trucha (mala - falsa -  adulterada)

La otra espectacular  !

Claro , puedo notar la diferencia por compración , si de inicio hubiera hecho la de 12 $ , creo que hubiera abandonado    . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 27, 2015)

Estatus de la mostaza: _Se fue navegando por el escusado, imposible de ser probada ergo comida. solo se sentía gusto a vinagre avinagrado._


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2015)

*Masa de las tortillas de trigo para Fajitas y Burritos *

Es la primera vez que las hago y como fué un éxito lo publico  

1 Kg de harina leudante 
7 cucharadas soperas de aceite
1/2 cucharadita de sal 
Medio litro de agua

Lo amasé dentro de un recipiente de teflón , y así no se ensució nada. La harina , el agua y a medida que se va uniendo se desparraman las 7 cucharadas de aceite , se amasa un buen rato hasta obtener una masa consistente y no pegajosa , se puede ajustar agua o harina.

Se separan unos bollitos del tamaño de una pelotita de pingpong , golf si sos mas concheto  . . . o cómo un huevo chico . Saldrán unos 40 mas o menos.

Se dejan descansar media hora. Se estiran con palo de amasar y la ayuda de harina hasta un diámetro de unos 20 a 25 cm.

Se cocinan vuelta y vuelta en sartén caliente y sin aceite , yo los hice sobre una plancha lisa bien caliente. La cocción es de segundos , y se dan vuelta , deben quedar blancas con pintitas apenas de color. No se si llega a un minuto total 







Ojo que si o si hace falta harina para estirarlas-palotearlas , así que si solo tienen un kilo de harina hagan 700 de harina , 5 cucharadas de aceite y 350 cc de agua . . . dejando el resto para estirarlas.

Ésta foto no es mia , no tengo cámara aqui :







Precio , 10 Rapiditas Bimbo (exquisitas ) $33 , 40 Do§me (re-exquisitas ) $13 

Una vez cocidas se pueden apilar , poner en bolsa de nylon y freezar ya que no se pegan entre ellas 

Enjoy


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 8, 2015)

que rico...pal dulce de leche, o para ponerle salsa picante y papas fritas crocantes ...
consulta... alguien cocino pastoras con supremas de pollo?


----------



## tiago (Ago 18, 2015)

¿Que os parece?  
Poco curado pero tierno.



Salút


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2015)

:babear:


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> ¿Que os parece?
> Poco curado pero tierno.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 133564
> ...



Yo ando con muchas ganas de hacer uno, aprovechando que el cerdo está muy barato y que todavía el tiempo está fresco.

Pero  se como se cura


----------



## tiago (Ago 19, 2015)

Pues mira ésto. Casi todo vá a depender del clima.

Salút.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2015)

*Nuevo informe sobre FogoMostaza *

Nuevos granos de mostaza + Nueva receta = Algo con gusto a mostaza, muy picante pero *! Comestible ¡*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Nuevo informe sobre FogoMostaza *
> 
> Nuevos granos de mostaza + Nueva receta = Algo con gusto a mostaza, muy picante pero *! Comestible ¡*



Luego de un prolongado período de maduración en recipiente de auténtico vidrio (4 días) procedí a degustar la supuesta mostaza.

Se le fue mucho el picante y aumentó mucho el sabor a mostaza 

Se puede decir que quedó *! Muy Bien ¡*


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 31, 2015)

hola 





Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo ando con muchas ganas de hacer uno, aprovechando que el cerdo está muy barato y que todavía el tiempo está fresco.
> 
> Pero  se como se cura


 Querido fogo ., tenes que realizar una presnsa de madera (no metalica )​ Se coloca el jamon en pocicion horizontal y se prensa (un poco no mucho)​ Luego en un cajon (de madera) ., se hace un piso con sal guesa (como minimo 3kg) ., luego se coloca la prensa., y se rellena con sal los costados (los cuatro )., hasta que cubra bien​ Despues .,  alli ., si se cubre la parte de la prensa​ Debe quedar unos 10 o 15 cm de espesor de la sal ., sobre la prensa ., lo unico que queda afuera ., es el tornillo para ir prensando​ antes de prensar se espolborea el jamon ., con pimenton y aji (rojo) + pimienta  (podes agregar un chorrito de aceite y vinagre )​ aca algunas fotos para que te des idea​














 bueno ac le pusieron un tronco ., pero lo idela es ir prensando cad 7 dias (ajustando la prensa ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aca unos videos dela prensa 



 Como podria ser la prensa


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 31, 2015)

Es un hilo antiguo (pero activo), y no lo había visto antes. Esta interesante


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2015)

En uno de mis habituales *"Acto de inconsciencia"* le voy a hacer caso al Sr. LoquiFon, ayer fui a mi proveedor mayorista de condimentos y me compré 5Kg se sal para el experimento alimenticio. 

Multisim ¿ Simula el proceso de curado de un jamón ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2015)

Vi por algún lado que había que quitarle la sangre de las venas pa que no se pudra . . .

Que receta de mostaza usaste al final ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Nuevo informe sobre FogoMostaza
> 
> Nuevos granos de mostaza +* Nueva receta* = Algo con gusto a mostaza, muy picante pero *! *Comestible ¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vi por algún lado que había que quitarle la sangre de las venas pa que no se pudra . . .
> 
> *Que receta de mostaza usaste al final ?*



Una que inventé en el momento 

Molí las semillas con una mini-pimer

A Medida que iba moliendo las pasaba por un colador para dejar solo el polvo mas fino, lo que quedaba en el colador volvía a la molienda.

Cuando estaba todo triturado le agregué sal, una cucharadita de estragón, una cucharadita de cúrcuma y una de curry ahumado, esto para 200g de semillas.

Una última trirurada general

En olla coloqué el polvo, aceite, vinagre de manzana y vinagre de vino, lo puse a hervir, si se secaba mucho le agregaba un poco de agua, queda una pasta chirlosa.

Hay que tener mucho cuidado porque se pega y quema fácilmente.

Después de unos 5 min. de hervor dejé enfriar un poco y a los frascos 

A todos los que la probaron les gustó (Posiblemente demasiado) se la comían untando unas tostadas.

*FogoReceta registrada a nombre de La Fogonazo INC.*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2015)

Sip , he visto recetas que lo hervian , yo particularmente evitaría la curcuma 

La próxima pruebo con el hervido


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2015)

Le puse cúrcuma porque había quedado algo pálida. Con la cúrcuma quedó color mostaza 

Tengo 3 tipos de cúrcuma, le puse la mas suave.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2015)

Sip , la curcuma tiene un *color precioso* , pero un *horrendo sabor* 

Es un juego entre color y sabor .

Probala sola  !


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2015)

*FogoTorta para asesinar diabéticos*


*Masa de brownie + mousse de chocolate + mousse de dulce de leche*










​


----------



## tiago (Oct 23, 2015)

Ahhhhhhh !!!
Te ha faltado bañarla en CocaCola reducida al fuego. 
Sin duda un buen bocado en dosis moderadas.

Salút.


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Dic 2, 2015)

Les presento mi blog de recetas, espero les guste

https://www.facebook.com/elclubdelcocinero/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

http://elclubdelcocinero.blogspot.com.ar/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2015)

*Esta página no está disponible*

*Es posible que el enlace que seleccionaste esté dañado o que se haya eliminado la página.*







*Pero además deberías subir las recetas y las imágenes o videos aqui. Gracias*


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Dic 2, 2015)

Gracias, ya edité el enlace, voy a tratar de hacerme tiempo para subirlas al foro, saludos!


----------



## pppppo (Ene 3, 2016)

En los ultimos dias prepare unas bondiolas que quedaron de 10.

La primera la cale de punta a punta y la rellene con parmesano, unos 200 gr y roquefort unos 100 gr como para que quedara suavecita. Cosi las puntas para que no se escape el relleno. Luego la unte en mostaza y la deje de un dia para otro y la cocine en la parrilla que en mi caso funciona como horno si bajo la tapa, asi que tranquilamente podria sel cocida en el horno por unas 2 horas, 2 y 1/2 horas. :babear:.
Como ya los quesos son salados no use aparte, tampoco soy parametro de medicion pues casi no uso.

La segunda la meche por todos lados con dientes de ajo, las unte con barbacoa, un poco de sal y al horno. Es una terminacion mas dulzona y caramelizada de la carne en cuestion :babear:.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2016)

pppppo dijo:


> En los ultimos dias prepare unas bondiolas que quedaron de 10.
> 
> La primera la cale de punta a punta y la rellene con parmesano, unos 200 gr y roquefort unos 100 gr como para que quedara suavecita. Cosi las puntas para que no se escape el relleno. Luego la unte en mostaza y la deje de un dia para otro y la cocine en la parrilla que en mi caso funciona como horno si bajo la tapa, asi que tranquilamente podria sel cocida en el horno por unas 2 horas, 2 y 1/2 horas. :babear:.
> Como ya los quesos son salados no use aparte, tampoco soy parametro de medicion pues casi no uso.
> ...


*
¡     Queroso     !*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2016)

Solicito una sanción disciplinaria para el Forista Pepo 

Motivo . . .  . . . uso inadecuado del . . . vocabulario  

Normas de Participación

*2.10* Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, *respetuoso y gentil*.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 3, 2016)

aunque no soy muy de lo agridulce, me gusta la pizza de mozzarella con jamón y con anana en almibar.






El tema es que si se usa otro tipo de queso, no queda bien
Hace bastante que no como una pizza de esas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2016)

Es una receta y un buen "Tip"

Para hacer mayonesa casera se consiguen un sifón descartable vacío.
Pero  cualquiera, debe ser uno de los que tienen el fondo como una semi-esfera.

Algo así:

​
Le cortan la parte superior dejando un recipiente alto y con fondo esférico.

Ahí dentro colocan un huevo (de gallina ), sal, pimienta, 1/2 diente de ajo, una pizca de mostaza, jugo de limón, el extremo de una minipimer y luego el aceite que les guste.
A mi el de oliva  guta.
Es importante colocar el aceite *luego* de la minipimer para no introducir aire en la emulsión.

Una ves colocado el aceite, unas 3 veces en peso del huevo comienzan a batir *SIN* mover la minipimer.
Se forma en pocos segundos la mayonesa, cuando se escucha que cambia el sonido del motor pueden mover despacio hacia arriba y nuevamente abajo para integrar todo el aceite y agregar mas aceite hasta conseguir la textura deseada.

Terminada se le puede agregar ciboulette o perejil no: irradiado) picado muy fino


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2016)

voy a probar esa mayonesa ,¿con una hoja de albahaca como quedara ?
perejil ando escaso de producción


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> voy a probar esa mayonesa ,¿con una hoja de albahaca como quedara ?
> perejil ando escaso de producción



Queda muy bien, pero la albahaca se agrega picada luego de batir si no queda *! Verde ¡* .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2016)

o sea primero le introduzco el batidor y luego el aceite ,ok
eso es importante 
¿el huevo se pone con clara o la clara no se usa ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> o sea primero le introduzco el batidor y luego el aceite ,ok
> eso es importante
> ¿el huevo se pone con clara o la clara no se usa ?



Buebo "Completo" 

Si a la misma mayonesa (Terminada) se le agrega un puñado de pickles escurridos y muy picados (Tamaño de un grano de arroz) queda *¡ Buenísima !* para mojar talitas o fajitas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2016)

ya ,para que recién desayune y ya me esta dando ganas de comer  :babear::babear::babear:


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ya ,para que recién desayune y ya me esta dando ganas de comer  :babear::babear::babear:



Igual en el Vaticano


----------



## pppppo (Feb 27, 2016)

Nunca probar con clara y todo, solo uso yemas, aceite de maiz y sal , voy agregando de a poco aceite con la batidora en vel media, agregando de a poquito cada vez que esta integrado y que no se vaya cortar .
En casa piensan que la mayonesa es esa cosa que sale del envase y , segual no creo que sea apto para el culesterol poro es :babear:

Con esas Talitas un vicio .

La masa de tortillas de Due andan de 10 .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2016)

La mayonesa se hace en 15 segundos... y todo eso del hilo fino son bolazos!!!
Pone en el vaso del mixer 100cc de aceite y un huevo. Mete el mixer hasta el fondo (apoyado en el fondo del vaso), prenndelo sin moverlo, y en 15 seg tenes la mayonesa hecha. Es cueztion de batir un poco mas con limon y mostaza y listo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La mayonesa se hace en 15 segundos... y todo eso del hilo fino son bolazos!!!
> Pone en el vaso del mixer 100cc de aceite y un huevo. Mete el mixer hasta el fondo (apoyado en el fondo del vaso), prenndelo sin moverlo, y en 15 seg tenes la mayonesa hecha. Es cueztion de batir un poco mas con limon y mostaza y listo...


 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1073985/ _

     ​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2016)

Ahhhh... es que la patrona tiene un vaso alto que venia con la minipimer y ahi hace la mayonesa, pero se demoraba mucho.
Un dia vi al español de los "22 minutos de julius" por el gourmet y el chabon enseño a hacerla asi... y yo le enseñe a ella y ella a la madre, y ahora todas las viejas hacen mayonesa en un ratito...


----------



## tiago (Abr 5, 2016)

El fin de semana Fuimos a una cena con concierto incluido, en la que casi todos eran músicos de los 80's,
Cada pareja debía traer un plato, nosotros llevamos una ensalada "encapsulada" en Vinilo.

Le dimos forma al disco poniendolo sobre una cazuela de barro y metiendolo en el horno.




Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> El fin de semana Fuimos a una cena con concierto incluido, en la que casi todos eran músicos de los 80's,
> Cada pareja debía traer un plato, nosotros llevamos una ensalada "encapsulada" en Vinilo.
> 
> Le dimos forma al disco poniendolo sobre una cazuela de barro y metiendolo en el horno.
> ...



 Y la púa no salta cuando lo colocas en la tornamesa


----------



## tiago (Abr 6, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y la púa no salta cuando lo colocas en la tornamesa



Éstos se leen con tenedor 

Salút.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2016)

En otra parte se comentó que el precio de los cortes de cerdo está muy económico, 2U$ la pata trasera y algo menos por la pata delantera, llevando la pieza entera.

Hace unos días me compré una "Paleta" (Pata delantera), que deshuesé y corté en 2, me quedaron 2 "Trozotes" de carne de unos 2,8Kg c/u.

Uno de ellos le dí forma rectangular y lo rellene/enrollé como un matambre, morrones asados (Pimientos), zanahoria pre-cocida, panceta ahumada, huevo duro, sal, ajo, perejil, pimentón, Etc. (Relleno a gusto)

Lo enrollé, bridé, envolví en papel aluminio y al horno por 30', retiré el papel aluminio y agregué en la fuente cebollas, papas, zanahorias y nuevamente al horno.
A los 15' retiro y agrego batatas y trozos de zapallo dulzón.
Unos 15' mas y a "Deglutir".

   ​


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2016)

*Dulce de membrillo DIY *












​


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2016)

esa es fácil,lo dificil es conseguir el membrillo ,ya casi no lo venden 
aunque este verano que ya paso en la feria tenían unos membrillotes enormes


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> esa es fácil,lo dificil es conseguir el membrillo ,ya casi no lo venden
> aunque este verano que ya paso en la feria tenían unos membrillotes enormes



Ahora (Otoño) es la temporada de membrillo, yo vi en varias verdulerías.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2016)

este martes en la feria voy a pispiar ,porque las verdulerias de la zona,no tienen 
,sera que los traen de otro sitio,yo e visto en un puesto
este verano, papaya,mango y membrillo 
ha y kinotos ,eso le gusto a mi hija, las naranjitas le dice ella


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 19, 2016)

receta de mermelada casera 
Mermelada de Naranja Amarga
 Autor: Rosa
 Tipo de receta: Mermelada

Mermelada de Naranja Amarga con naranjas Cachorreña de Naranjas Costa del Sol
Ingredientes
Los ingredientes se miden en base a la cantidad de masa que se saca de las naranjas durante la elaboración, pero orientativamente:
Naranjas Costa del Sol Amargas “ Cachorreñas”: 2 kg
Azúcar: 1 kilo por kilo de "masa de naranja"
Agua: dos vasos cada Kg de "masa de naranja"
Pasos
Se lavan bien las naranjas.
Se pelan y las cáscaras se cortan en tiras lo más finas posible.
Se abren los gajos y se les retira la piel que se desecha, y se conserva la pulpa por un lado y por otro las semillas.
A continuación se mezcla esta pulpa con las tiras de cáscara. La mezcla se pesa y, por cada kilo, se añaden dos vasos de agua. A las semillas también se les añade un vaso de agua. Todo se deja reposar hasta el día siguiente.
Al día siguiente se echa el agua de las semillas en la mezcla de las cáscaras y la pulpa. Este agua se habrá gelificado pues las semillas liberan pectina que es lo que espesará la mermelada.
A continuación se pone a hervir a fuego alto hasta que la cáscara esté tierna (una media hora). Una vez terminado el hervor, se vuelve a pesar toda la masa y por cada kilo se añade 1 kilo de azúcar. Se mezcla todo bien y se deja reposar hasta el día siguiente (si se pesa y añade el azúcar por la mañana, se podría hervir de nuevo por la tarde).
Al día siguiente se hierve de nuevo, a fuego medio-alto, moviendo a menudo para que no se pegue, entre 30 y 35 minutos, y sobre todo, hasta que se vean las cáscaras casi transparentes.
En caliente se embota la mermelada en tarros limpios y secos. Si se quiere envasar al vacío, se hervirán los tarros durante 20 minutos, tapados y cubiertos de agua, dejándolos enfriar dentro del recipiente donde se hayan hervido. Para que no se oscurezca con el tiempo es aconsejable cubrirlos con papel de aluminio y guardarlos en sitio oscuro.



la receta miá es casi igual 
la diferencia
yo no espero al otro día

meto todas las semillas en una gasa o en varias gasas y las ato con un hilo,
el saquito con las semillas las meto a hervir con las pulpas y el azucar,retiro al final y listo
queda muy buena


----------



## tiago (May 19, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> la receta miá es casi igual
> la diferencia
> yo no espero al otro día



Creo que eso es un certificado de calidad muy contundente  

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 19, 2016)

la espera de la receta original es solo porque
espera. que las semillas larguen la pectina 
en el vaso de agua 
pero 
es lo mismo que poner las semillas en una gasa y listo,
como un saquito de te ,eso espesa la mermelada
el resto del proceso es igual
para que no salga muy amarga,se le quita la parte blanca de la cascara


----------



## Gaudi (May 19, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> la espera de la receta original es solo porque
> espera. que las semillas larguen la pectina
> en el vaso de agua
> pero
> ...


En algunos casos se hierven las cáscaras hasta romper el hervor y se desecha el agua un par de veces para eliminar el regusto amargo.
¿No lo has probado?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 19, 2016)

el amargo esta en la parte blanca de la cascara,
como yo la raspo con una cuchara,no queda tan amarga,
pero si quiero que la mermelada no salga muy acida ,si 
primero le pego un hervor y enjuago
PD:
ahora en un rato me pongo a pelar un poco mas de naranjas y voy a usar ese procedimiento
así tengo otra serie menos ácida
a mi me gusta bien ácida,pero a mis hijos no tanto,
asi que esta nueva va a ser para ellos,
para mi ya tengo 4 frasquitos,que se están enfriando 
estuve haciendo mermelada toda la tarde


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2016)

Mermelada simil  Lemuriana en proceso . . .  resulta que la peladura finita de las cáscaras fué a parar al alcohol de cereal para el LLemmonnchello 

Así que va a ser de poca cáscara  

Ya le eché tres clavos de olor y el saquito de te , casi me confundo y le pongo de mate cocido   iba a salir verdolaga verdolaga


----------



## pppppo (May 25, 2016)

Pa el Lemur los ñoquis.

Medio de ricota, 1 huevo, poco de nuez moscada harina y sal.

Tiras la ricota en un bol, rompes el huebo  sal  y lo que quieras.
Mezclas y luego vas agregabdo harina, mas o menos medio kilo, la otra vez habia solo leudante y ando igual .
Cuando la masa va perdiendo adherencia, cortas la harina, sino salen medio duros.
Pones harina sobre la mesada y no te gastas haciendo rollitos y todo ese laburo , estiras con el palo de amasar, a medio cm o un poco mas. Cortas tiritas, y volves a cortar las tiritas en cubitos, un poco de harina mas para que no se pegue y listo, ahorras darle forma de ñoqui .
Ni loco compro mas ñoquis, y con esas cantidades comen 4 re bien.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 25, 2016)

gracias ¡¡¡        .en breve los ñoquis


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 17, 2016)

No es una receta pero,hay que darle un premio al que invento la forma de cocinar asi los huevos y encima comercializarlos....e industrializarlos.!




PD: atentos a la Alemana del min..5:17


----------



## NavasD (Jul 17, 2016)

En una época acá se vendían, los que fabricaban matambres, los usaban, no se ahora


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 17, 2016)

buenisimo la maquina esa de los huevos largos, estos alemanes se inventan toda la maquinaria ,un espectáculo


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 18, 2016)

pero se puede hacer casera la maquina como esta en el video, solo hay que conseguir 2 tubos, de diferente diametro.
Y a las claras se le puede agregar sal antes de cocinar.oregano,tomillo,etc, Tambien el colorante, de pasteleria, y tendriamos tubos de huevo de colores diferentes..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2016)

en los matambre le ponen esos huevos largos


----------



## tiago (Jul 21, 2016)

Las cadenas de hamburgueserías los usan hace décadas ¿A alguien le ha tocado la puntita del huevo en una hamburguesa?

Salút.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en los matambre le ponen esos huevos largos



Hay un truco para simular ese huevo con esteroides.

Se hierven los huevos como siempre, se pelan y luego se les corta las puntas, al armar el matambre se aprietan entre ellos.
Una ves terminado, al cortar el matambre aparece un huevo bastante uniforme.


----------



## tiago (Ago 14, 2016)

Un entrante para abrir el apetito son los boquerones en vinagre.

Con unos 250 gramos de boquerones, procedemos a limpiarlos y quitarles cabeza y espina (Tirando hacia atrás de la cabeza), despues separamos los dos lomos del pescado, así hasta que los tengamos todos abiertos y bien limpios.

Los colocamos en un recipiente, por capas,si esque no caben de una vez* y con la piel hacia abajo,* haremos no mas de tres capas para que queden bien avinagrados.
Diluiremos un 80% de vinagre de vino blanco con un 20% de agua, añadimos un pellizco de sal y cubrimos los lomos de los boquerones con ésta mezcla.
Dejamos reposar hasta que la carne del boquerón quede totalmente blanca, yo los pongo por la noche y los tengo listos al mediodia siguiente.

Despues los probamos y si han quedado excesivamente avinagrados, los lavamos con un poco de agua en un plato o recipiente adecuado.
Los secamos un poco y los ponemos de nuevo por capas en otro plato o recipiente, interponiendo entre las capas láminas de ajo y perejil o cualquier cosa que nos agrade, quizá un toque de algún picante suave.

Cuando está preparado, cubrimos las capas de lomos de boquerón *con la piel hacia abajo* con aceite de oliva suave. Maceramos durante al menos 5 o 6 horas.

 


Envolvemos el lomo de boquerón alrededor de una aceituna rellena de anchoa o pimiento, se puede ensartar un trocito de pepino o cebollita encurtida, pero yo los prefiero tal cual.

Con una cerveza fría es un aperitivo ideal.



Salút.


----------



## tiago (Oct 30, 2016)

Bueno, pues yo cuento cómo hacer pollo a la parrilla que aprendí una vez  que trabajé de parrillero en un conocida franquicia de asados a la parrilla Argentina.

El pollo se ha de abrir del modo que se hace para cocinarlo en parrilla,  aunque muchos seguro que conocen el modo de hacerlo, dejo un video para  el resto:






Después el proceso  es sencillísimo: untamos el pollo en sal por los dos lados, sin  miramientos, y aunque nos parezca evidente que es excesivo.
 Una vez  salado lo cogemos por las patas y lo levantamos tal y como hacen los  médicos cuando dan a luz a un bebé y le damos una buena palmada al pollo  por la parte de la piel para que suelte parte de la sal que se le ha  quedado pegada.

Le damos la vuelta al pollo y le damos otra  palmada por el lado contrario. la sal que le queda adherida al cuerpo es  justo la que necesita.
Lo colocamos en la parrilla para que se vaya haciendo.

En  un cuenco de unos 300 cc. exprimimos medio limón y posteriormente lo  llenamos de agua, disolviendo también media pastilla de esas concentradas para hacer  caldo de pollo. removemos para que se diluya.
(Calentar el agua ayuda a disolver éstas pastillas)

Según  se vá haciendo el pollo, con un pincel, vamos untando a ratos la  superficie del asado con la mezcla que hemos hecho. A media cocción, le  damos la vuelta y seguimos untando por el otro lado según se vá llevando  a término el asado.
Envolveremos en papel de aluminio bien apretadas unas patatas que  dejaremos sobre las ascuas o medio cubiertas con ellas  para que se asen a la vez que el pollo. Éstas llevan bastante mas rato que la  cocción de la carne, el papel de aluminio evita que se combustionen, cuando se les clave un tenedor con facilidad, ya están preparadas.

Una vez terminado, nos empujamos el pollito sin temor a las calorías con un buen vino tinto, y si el día es caluroso, sustituimos el vino por unas buenas jarras de sangría con mucho hielo.


Las patatas asadas con pimentón picante, aceite y sal están de muerte, o con la salsa que nos apetezca.

Salút.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2016)

*Pan dulce recién sacado del horno*



*Los mismos, fríos y ya decorados*



*Pollito deshuesado relleno*
​


----------



## pppppo (Abr 2, 2017)

En esta entrega, pastas rellenas...es un poco de trabajo pero vale la pena. por la calidad y el costo cerca de 8 a 1.
La masa es una simple mezcla de harina, unos 500 gr. dos huevos, sal y un chorro de aceite y un poco de agua hasta lograr una masa homogenea. Podria usarse mas huevos pero endurece la masa en demasia.
Una vez mezclada, la dejamos en reposo un rato y despues la estiramos bien finita.
Necesitamos un molde, que es super barato, unos 20 pesos.
Ponemos la masa sobre el molde, un poco holgada para poder darle la forma, rellenamos con, ej: muzzarella con parmesano o con roquefort, o albahaca, o panceta en cubitos.
Opcion ricota con nuez moscada, o mezclada con acelga o epinaca y un pate...podria ser cualquier cosa, salvo smd, resistencias y transistores con terminales puntiagudos que podrian perforar la pasta, con lo cual se llenaria de agua en la coccion.
Tomamos otra plancha, opto por mojar la zona de union para un mejor sellado, y despues de apoyarla, se sella con el palo de amasar, aparte de a su vez cortarse en el mismo proceso contra el molde. Desmoldar, una espolvoreada de harina, un rato a la heladera asi seca la masa y despues a la panza o al freezer, obvio despues de la coccion que dura unos 7-10 min, probamos uno y listo.
Salsa, opto por una de tomates pelados, cebolla rehogada, un poco de sal, un par de dientes de ajo picados y unas hojitas de albahaca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2017)

Buñuelos de banana-plátano , que terminaron en masitas. 

Para no hacer táaaanta fritanga :

Tres bananas-plátanos pisados.
Les agregué un huevo
Media taza de azucar
Canela en polvo y extracto de vainilla a gusto
Taza y media de harina leudante
Media taza de Almidón de maiz (Maizena)

Se revuelve-amasa todo hasta obtener una masa pegajosa pero firme , se regula con mas harina o Maizena.

Fuente aceitada , se hacen bolitas tamaño ping pong ayudándose con dos cucharas , horno mediano durante media hora , se puede abrir y girar , mirar , etc

 Maravillosas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2017)

*Gorgojos *

Dos minutos de microondas o dos horas de freezer 

 No , no es una receta che   , es para eliminarlos , morirlos 

Luego los gorgojos flotan , así que cuando ponés a cocinar  aprovechás para enjuagar y quitarlos.

Unos pocos gorgojos me banco , no tengo ganas de comer polenta con caquita de un ejercito de gorgojos . . . 

En el campo ponían en un plato al sol y se iban solos .


----------



## tiago (Ago 14, 2017)

Primera paella con fideos hecha en mi nueva cocina.



Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Primera paella con fideos hecha en mi nueva cocina.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 158838
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## pppppo (Oct 7, 2017)

Aca una variante para la Faina, salida de esos dias que no tengo ganas de cocinar, amen que seguro es para mi solo.
Me llego una de esas sartenes de ceramica a las manos y en lugar de hacer la faina en el horno, con el consiguiente gasto de gas y tiempo, le reduje el contenido de liquido en un 20% y la puse en la sarten....10" de cada lado y listo, tapandola con una tapa de otra olla. Aceite una pizca nomas en comparacion con la de horno.
Arriba un poco de salsa y muzzarella en los ultimos minutos de coccion y sale una pizza de harina de garbanzo lista si se quiere.
Se puede agregar oregano, etc, etc....obvio.
Salen unos mangos esas sartenes, pero puedo tirar un churrasco de carne, hacer huevos fritos, o casi cualquier cosa casi sin aceite o un minimo de el con resultados optimos.
Recomiendo seguir usando espatula plastica, no tenedores o demases para la manipulacin de la comida en cuestion sobre el sarten.
No es que no me gusten las empanadas fritas en cebo :babear: en el caldero, pero en el dia a dia hay que cuidarse un poco porque todavia soy muy joven .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2017)

Doy fe que salen *espectaculares *, me lo comentó y ya he hecho cómo 5 .

Como había comprado un kilo de harina de garbanzos en la dietética , le di palo y a la bolsa .

Yo uso o una sartén común de teflón o una Essen que son también de Teflón pero mucho mas gruesas.

Importante taparlo y fuego *bien bajo* , uso una taza de harina de garbanzos , una taza de agua , dos cucharadas de queso de rallar y dos cucharadas de aceite. Condimentos . . . 

 Si no se la va a consumir junto con la pizza se puede improvisar y agregarle cosas (cebolla salteada , pollo cocido picado , etc)  y termina como una tortilla .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2017)

Cajoncito de madera con 5 kg de frutillas a 200 pesos , anoche las lavé , les quité las hojas y las corté pequeñas , y quedarnon toda la noche largando jugo en la heladera con los dos kilos de azucar y el jugo de dos naranjas (podrian ser limones).

Hoy lo cociné a fuego lento durante dos horas con cinco clavos de olor , una rama de canela y una chaucha de vainilla. Cómo no tengo coso de amianto para poner debajo de la cacerola , puse la plancha grande de los churrascos , petacular.


----------



## pppppo (Oct 30, 2017)

Seria como un dulce de frutillas, de titulo. Algo asi ????.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2017)

Listo , fué un comentario del arenero y lo copiaron aqui


----------



## tiago (Oct 31, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> c Cómo no tengo *coso de amianto* para poner debajo de la cacerola , puse la plancha grande de los churrascos , petacular.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hoy lo cociné a fuego lento durante dos horas con cinco clavos de olor , una rama de canela y una chaucha de vainilla.


Tenga cuidado de que no se le cocine la chaucha


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2018)

*Buñuelos de Naranja *

4 Huevos.
8 Cucharadas soperas de azucar.
Ralladura de cáscara de 2 naranjas.
Jugo de 3 naranjas.
500 gs de harina común o leudante.

Batir los huevos con el azucar hasta que espume, agregar las ralladuras de las cáscaras de dos naranjas y el jugo de tres naranjas , revolver , agregar el medio kilo de harina , revolver bien. Freir sobre bastante aceite bien caliente hasta dorar un poco , ponerlas en bandeja con papel  de cocina doble , espolvorear con azucar.

Enjoy !


----------



## peperc (Ene 8, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/likesr.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pan dulce, y pan, si lo haces vos, podes poner un video ?? 
o paso a paso como se hace para que salga bien ?? 

no es facil que el pan salga como en panadera: suave adentro y no denso , ni gomoso ....
y el pan dulce o budines, que salgan suaves y esponjosos ....



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hoy lo cociné a fuego lento durante dos horas con cinco clavos de olor , n:



no 5 , pero si 3 *clavos de olor:*
3 vecinos que aparecian cuando salia  humo de la parrilla, encima, no se bañaban y se pedorreaban.......


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2018)

Jamón deshuesado, sin cuero y relleno presto a ser metido al horno.

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2018)

​Me voy a abstener de hacer comentarios hacer de lo rico que quedó el jamón.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2018)

Buñuelos - Muñuelos para un día de lluvia.

- Taza de pan rallado.
- Taza de harina común.
- Taza de leche en polvo.
- Taza de azucar , o media taza o nada
- Dos o tres huevos.
- Escencia de vainilla , canela y ralladura de una naranja (o limón)
- Cucharada sopera al raz de levadura en polvo o usar harina leudante.
- Agua tibia cantidad necesaria (creo que es menos de una taza)

Revolver bien , dejar descansar-reposar 20 minutos ( o nada )
Freir en aceite bien caliente  los buñuelos del tamaño de una pelotita de golf o ping-pong.
Espolvorear con azucar.
Enjoy


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2018)

Lemonchello versión *Cointreau*

Siempre que consigo limones caseros *sin fumigar* , hago lemonchello , el lemonchello básico consiste en poner en medio litro de alcohol las cáscaras peladas finas de tres limones durante dos o tres meses , podría ir también un saquito o unas hebras de te negro. Finalmente se mezcla en una proporción de 3 o 4 a 1 con almibar elaborado con 1 litro de agua con 800 grs de azucar.

Ésta vez lo hice cómo se hace el Cointreau , o mas o menos  , en un frasco con tapa hermética para 3 o 5 kilos puse un vaso de vidrio , sobre él un plato de café invertido , y sobre eso tres limones . . .  todo medio en equilibrio  ; en el fondo , medio litro de alcohol y la tapa bien puesta. A la heladera , y quedó cómo 6 meses. 

O sea que el alcohol nunca toca directamente los limones , sino sus vapores que se condensan en la cáscara del limón y gotean. Hoy hice el almibar y lo mezclé ! Quedó espectacular .

Jugando corté un limón (que quedan cómo embalsamados ) le apoyé la lengua y dolía  de ácido y alcohólico.

I Enjoy myself


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2018)

​El sábado hice esta obra de arte gastronómico 
Y como que muy bueno paso la receta.
*Ingredientes:*
Matambre de res (Vaca) 1
Zanahorias 2 o 3, depende del tamaño del matambre
1 lata de arvejas
Huevos duros, depende del tamaño del matambre
Morrones (pimientos) asados y limpios 1 o 2, depende del tamaño del matambre
Leche, preferentemente entera
Bicarbonato de sodio
*Condimentos:*
Comino, ají molido, pimentón, sal y pimienta.
*Varios*
Gelatina sin sabor c/n
Film para envolver
Hilo de algodón (Que soporte calor)

*Procedimiento:*
1) Se estira el matambre sobre la mesa y con un cuchillo se retira toda la grasa sobrante
2) Una vez limpio se pone a macerar en una cacerola con una taza de leche y un par de cucharaditas de bicarbonato un par de horas.
3) Sobre la mesa se colocan varias capas de film que se vayan superponiendo, este film luego envolverá el matambre.
4) Sobre el film se echan los condimentos, sal, ají molido, Etc
5) Sobre el film "Condimentado" se coloca el matambre y se estira tratando de dar forma mas o menos rectangular.
6) El matambre trae una parte de carne gruesa en un extremo que es conveniente abrir para que el resultado sea de espesor uniforme.
7) Se pueden cortar los sobrantes para dar forma rectangular y estos sobrantes se emplean como relleno o para cubrir agujeros del propio matambre.
8) Ahora condimentamos lo que será la parte interior, la parte exterior se condimentó a través del film.
9) Una tira de huevos duros a los que les corto un poco las puntas como para que acoplen mejor unos con otros y no queden huecos sin huevo.
10 )Una tira ancha de unos 8 Cm de zanahorias,
11) Una tira de morrones (Pimientos)
12) Entre los huevos y las zanahorias el contenido de la lata de arvejas
No en este caso, pero queda muy bien poner unos bastones de queso azul
13) Colocado todo el relleno se condimenta nuevamente, como esto lleva una cocción prolongada y suele perder algo de jugo, es conveniente "Sobre-condimentar" un poco.
14) Se esparce sobre todo un cucharada sopera de gelatina sin sabor de forma uniforme.
15) Ahora viene la parte complicada que consiste en arrollar todo y sin que se escape nada. Es trabajo para un experto o 2 NO expertos, mi caso.
15) El film ayuda a enrollar todo y al mismo tiempo comienza a mantener todo en su lugar.
16) Una vez que se dio una vuelta completa hay que cerrar las puntas para evitar que el relleno se escape por ahí, yo lo que hago es enroscar el matambre como un caramelo tomando de las puntas del film.
17) Arrollado y con cierta presión al ir acomodando todo dentro es muy conveniente dar una nueva vuelta de film (Nuevo)
18) ahora viene el atado que no me imagino como se podría explicar, así que miren la imagen y usen la imaginación.
19) A hervir en una cacerola desde agua fría unas 2:30 hs
20) Se saca del agua y se enfría un poco directamente bajo el agua, esto es aporte FogoEsposa "Cocinera Profesional" y es para acortar el proceso de refrigeración en la heladera, tiempo en que ocurre la mayor contaminación bacteriana.
21) Enfriado un poco se prensa para darle forma característica , se coloca en una fuente por si chorrea y a la heladera
22) Sandwiches con cerveza, pueden invitar.




*¡ Enjoy it !*​


----------



## tiago (Dic 24, 2018)

Éste año vamos un poco mas apretados de tiempo.
Unas alitas de pollo, una caldereta de marisco, guarnición de patatas, ensaladas ... y unas verduras que tengo en el horno.

A ver que testimonios culinarios hay por ahí, aún que sean de última hora.



Y la cocina llena de aceite ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2019)

Torta de zanahorias . . .  mejor llamarlo budín 

Tres tazas de zanahorias crudas ralladas o procesadas
Dos tazas de harina (puede ser solo una)
Una cucharadita de bicarbonato
Ralladura y jugo de una naranja
Dos cucharaditas de canela
Media taza de azucar o stevia
Media taza de aceite vegetal
Tres huevos

Se mezcla todo , molde enmantecado y enharinado , horno mediano.



Ya todo "revolvido" y puesto en el molde que es de 28 x 4 



Ya cocido



Amén


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2019)

Me voy a hacer un churrascquito caro  : Olive Wagyu

Olive Wagyu, la carne más misteriosa y rara del mundo que proviene de Japón


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2019)

* Las 40 formas de romper un coco 

 
*
*







Poner el coco sobre la hornalla de la cocina un par de minutos , al coco se le rajará la cáscara y podrá retirarse muy facil .*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2020)

Papas laureadas  . . . el nombre es mío 🤪

La Biarru me comentó que una vez había puesto hojas de laurel bajo las papas al horno y no le había resultado . . .   que raro le dije 😟

Y entonces se me ocurrió que ella habría usado laurel fresco , reciencito arrancado de la planta  , así que hice la prueba con hojas de laurel seco las cuales hidraté con agua caliente un par de minutos . . . 

Así que  aceité la asadera , le hice una cama de hojas de laurel secas (humedecidas) y encima las papas , estilo papa española , aceite  y condimentos por encima  . . .  al horno !

For-mi-da-bleeeee !


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2020)

Puré de papa rústico 

Se lavan las papas con cepillo , bien lavadas !

Se cortan en trozos y se ponen a hervir con 4 dientes de ajo , una vez listas (se nota al pincharlas con tenedor) se procesan con licuadora de mano , se puede agregar antes de procesar una lata de arvejas o de choclo amarillo.

Salutte !


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2020)

Jamón pandemia cumpleañero 2020


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2020)

Lo dejo por aquí porque es importante el aprendizaje desde la propia estupidez . . . 

La primera vez que hice dulce y de canchero-piola-vivillo no le di bola a la instrucción de quitar-retirar la espuma , se me hirvió y la mitad del dulce se cayó, se volcó , se derramó , se desbordó 😭😭😭 , así que ahora lo pongo a hervir , controlo y lo dejo levantar espuma , lo aparto del fuego , dejo que la espuma baje y retiro a cuchara de sopa tooooodaaaa esa espuma , entonces puede volver a hervir horas ya sin hacer espuma y sin volcarse . . . amén 🥄


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2020)

*Par de poios NO irradiados deshuesado y rellenos*












​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2020)

Adivinaremos el relleno


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Adivinaremos el relleno


Uno con: Cebolla, zanahoria, morrón asado, queso, dados de jamón, muzzarella envuelta en jamón cocido, huevo duro y panceta ahumada 

El otro con : Cebolla, zanahoria, morrón asado, queso, dados de jamón, muzzarella envuelta en jamón cocido, huevo duro, aceitunas y chorizo de puro cerdo salteado-desgrasado.


----------



## J2C (Dic 4, 2020)

*Rp*

​
.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2020)




----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2020)




----------



## germanhererro (Mar 10, 2021)

Y el pulpo, ¿os gusta? A mi me encantan las recetas gallegas con pulpo, a feira, a la mugardesa o el pulpo a la plancha en ensaladas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2021)

germanhererro dijo:


> Y el pulpo, ¿os gusta? A mi me encantan las recetas gallegas con pulpo, a feira, a la mugardesa o el pulpo a la plancha en ensaladas.


Como que gustarme, "Me encanta", pero por estas latitudes es horriblemente caro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como que gustarme, "Me encanta", pero por estas latitudes es horriblemente caro


Está bien que haya que "asustar al pulpo" para cocinarlo, pero acá te asusta el pescadero cuando vas a comprarlo...💵💵💵💸💸


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2021)

Pollo a la parrilla* a la naranja* 

Es una tontería que lleva solo un par de minutos nomás pero nos gusta mucho , una vez abierto y limpio el pollo le exprimo una naranja en lo que sería la parte interior : luego le hago dos cortes a la piel , digamos entre las pechugas y los muslos , meto los dedos y despego la piel , meto entre la carne y la piel rodajas finas de una segunda naranja empujándolas sobre las pechugas y sobre los muslos . . . sal y pimienta y a la parrilla , o al horno , enjoy


----------



## ricardodio (Abr 13, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Falta el emoticón de los cinco dedos juntos apuntando hacia arriba.
> Va otro mensaje a moderación.
> Decía un profesor: "Si quieren aprender... silla, cu...o y libro...y escuchar". En este caso se reemplaza el libro por la pantalla.


Sabes, me sonas a esa gente mala onda , que quiere intentar destacarse haciéndose el chistoso. Si quiero aprender electrónica, electricidad o lo que sea.  Voy y tomo un curso de ello. No necesito que nigun 4 de copas que se esconde detras de un dispositivo me lo diga 
Besitos en la cola.


----------



## malesi (Abr 13, 2022)

Dedicado a @Pinchavalvulas  



Churros Caseros​

Porciones / número de personas: para 25 churros
Categoría: Panes y bollos
Dificultad: Fácil


Ingredientes para preparar Churros Caseros​1 tazón de harina de trigo
1 tazón de agua
Un pellizco de sal
1/4 cdita. de bicarbonato
Aceite
Azúcar glass

Cómo preparar Churros Caseros​Se pone a hervir el agua con sal en un cazo, y cuando llegue a la ebullición, se le añade la harina y 1/4 de cucharadita de bicarbonato. Se revuelve constantemente con una cuchara de madera, hasta que la masa se desprende de las paredes del cazo. Se aparta del fuego y se deja enfriar un poco.

Se mete la masa en una churrera y se van cortando los churros con un cuchillo, con la medida que se quiera (si no se tiene churrera, también se puede utilizar una manga pastelera, aunque entonces se recomienda que los churros sean pequeños, para que no se rompa la masa).

Se calienta el aceite en una sartén, bien caliente, y se fríen los churros hasta que estén doraditos. Los escurrimos y le echamos en seguida azúcar glass.

Hay personas que nos comentan que les han explotado los churros, al freirlos y la pregunta es ¿Por qué explotan los churros? Pues pueden explotar porque al hacerles la forma quedan burbujitas de aire en la masa. Por ello es importante meter la masa en la churrera y apretarla bien, para que no quede nada de aire dentro de la masa. Si al dar forma a los churros vemos que alguno ha quedado con alguna burbujita de aire podemos explotarla con un cuchillo antes de freirlos. De esta forma nos aseguraremos de que no exploten.


----------



## MarianaS (Abr 15, 2022)

potaje de garbanzos con bacalao 

ingredientes 
300 gr de bacalao ya desmigado 
2 botes grandes de garbanzos cocidos
200 gr de cebolla
80 gr de aceite de Oliva
2 dientes de ajo 
145 gr de pimentos rojos 
60 gr de pimentos verdes 
90 gr de tomate frito 
1 hoja de laurel 
300 gr de agua 
Sal y pimienta a gusto 

Preparacion 

Tomamos el thermomixo y lo primero que vamos a hacer en el vaso ponemos el aceite, la cebolla, el ajo, el pimiento rojo y el pimiento verde, programamos para trocear durante 2 segundos a velocidad 5. A continuación programamos 5 minutos, temperatura Varoma a velocidad 1. Una vez pasado el tiempo agregamos el tomate frito y rogamos durante 5 minutos, temperatura varoma a velocidad 1. Incorporamos el pimentón, los garbanzos, la hoja de laurel, la pastilla de caldo, el agua y programamos 15 minutos, temperatura varoma, giro a la izquierda activado y velocidad cuchara. Por último añadimos los trozos de bacalao desmigados, programamos 5 minutos, temperatura 100 grados, giro a la izquierda activado y velocidad cuchara. Ya tenemos lista nuestro delicioso plato de garbanzos y bacalao listo para comer y disfrutar con toda la familia.


----------

